# Un amigo está en París por la final de la champions y está pasando miedo con sus hijos.



## Patatas bravas (29 May 2022)

Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores supuestamente de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones . 

Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo. Sus hijos han llorado 

Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.


----------



## Papo de luz (29 May 2022)

paggi, la cuidad del amuggg.


----------



## Guepardo (29 May 2022)

Furgol gritar estadio grito insulto FURGOL FURGOL HUNGA UNGA


----------



## ravenare (29 May 2022)

Pues si que sabe cosas tú amigo.


----------



## 21creciente (29 May 2022)

Amego dame entrada y cartera


----------



## Benedicto Camela (29 May 2022)

Que se espere a que anochezca un poco más, en la oscuridad las jaurías de negros se dispersan.


----------



## PeterGriffyn (29 May 2022)

Paris esta perdida ya


----------



## Renegato (29 May 2022)

La culpa es de la uefa que se iba a celebrar la final en una ciudad europea como San Petersburgo y la pasaron a una ciudad africana como Paris, por la chorradas políticas


----------



## Gurney (29 May 2022)

París fue una fiesta


----------



## George Orwell (29 May 2022)

Allahu akbar. Disfrute lo votado.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos.



Si es verdad lo que cuentas , manána saldrá por aquí más información 

Esperemos que no


----------



## Zbigniew (29 May 2022)

Dile a tu amigo que no exagere.Y que se pongan la mascarita.


----------



## chortinator (29 May 2022)

nutricion... La guerra racial pronto en europa nutricion


----------



## chortinator (29 May 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Si es verdad lo que cuentas , manána saldrá por aquí más información
> 
> Esperemos que no




Si es verdad, ha salido por ejemplo en telemadrid, y algun medio mas.


----------



## D_M (29 May 2022)

A quién cojones se le ocurre.


----------



## bsnas (29 May 2022)

Saberse no se podia.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 May 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma .

París ya no es Europa.


----------



## chortinator (29 May 2022)

Y lo bueno es lo de las cientos de entradas falsas que les han encasquetados a los british jajajajajaj nutricion, pagando entradas a 3000 euros y resulta que eran falsas. jajajajjaja


----------



## 21creciente (29 May 2022)

A París ni acercarse


----------



## Zbigniew (29 May 2022)

Han ido a juegar no? Pues ale.Que se hubieran quedado en casa, que estamos en pandemia mundial y guerra.


----------



## cifuentes (29 May 2022)

Eran jóvenes parisinos con ganas de alboroto, que lo han dicho en el telediario de La 1


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (29 May 2022)

Coloríos en el campo y fuera del campo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 May 2022)

Hay un tweet que lo afirma


----------



## dalmore_12y (29 May 2022)

No me extraña nada...París debe ser un ghetto de lo peor.


----------



## Esparto (29 May 2022)

El parisino medio con chándal del PSG no se va a cebar con aficionados al Madrid que van en familia, grupos grandes y supuestamente sobrios. Los objetivos perfectos son los ingleses, llevan más dinero encima para emborracharse y precisamente por los efectos del alcohol son muy fáciles de robar.


----------



## amcxxl (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo



a quien se le ocurre ir a ver la final de la copa de Africa en el Mogadiscio del Norte


----------



## Focus in (29 May 2022)

en paris la moronegrada es mas salvaje y sadica, mira lo que hicieron en bataclan


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (29 May 2022)

Al Atleti no le hubiera pasado eso. 
Pero claro al TRAMPAS como juega la champions por decreto, por pura probabilidad le ha tocado sufrirlo.


----------



## kopke (29 May 2022)

Tengo un amigo en París. Dice que no va a salir del hotel hasta coger el vuelo. Que parece un país bananero en pleno golpe de estado.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (29 May 2022)

Que llame al taxista marroqui y le acabará pagando la estancia en el hotel a él y a sus hijos.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 May 2022)

Allons enfants de la patrie
Le jour de gloire est arrivé...


----------



## jabalino (29 May 2022)

A quién vota tu amigo?


----------



## Sardónica (29 May 2022)

YO EN SU LUGAR LLAMARÍA A LA.EMBAJADA ESPAÑOLA EN PARÍS Y GRABARÍA LA LLAMADA.
O MANDAN A LA GENDARMERÍA EN 0, O LOS EMPLUMO EN JUICIO.
CON MENORES Y UNO DE ELLOS CHICA RODEADOS DE MORONEGROS.


----------



## Sardónica (29 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma .
> 
> París ya no es Europa.



Europa ya no es Europa


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 May 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Y lo bueno es lo de las cientos de entradas falsas que les han encasquetados a los british jajajajajaj nutricion, pagando entradas a 3000 euros y resulta que eran falsas. jajajajjaja



Hay que reconocer el salto de calidad en la delincuencia moronegra francesa. Han sido capaces de engañar a los piratas ovejeros.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (29 May 2022)

Pues a tenor de las últimas elecciones los franceses están encantados con la situación. Que la disfruten de lleno.

Va a ser verdad que Europa comienza en Los Pirineos. Y llega hasta Cádiz concretamente. A excepción de algunas ciudades ya tomadas como Warcelona.

Y por supuesto... ¡jódete Putin¡ que esta basura que se llama Europa, ya no te ajunta.


----------



## la_trotona (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Lástima unos cuantos hinchas con un poco sangre no se junten y den una lección a algún grupo de estos, lamentable la actuación de la policía francesa.


----------



## CocoVin (29 May 2022)

Puede que este exagerando.

Y si no, pues que disfrute. Todos merecemos disfrutar del NWO.


----------



## BeKinGo (29 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lástima unos cuantos hinchas con un poco sangre no se junten y den una lección a algún grupo de estos, lamentable la actuación de la policía francesa.



Para eso están los chevalier chevalier, para que no ocurran actos racistas como el que describes.
Por suerte no ha pasado nada y la juventud francesa ha podido llegar a casa con unos souvenir.


----------



## Ultraboost (29 May 2022)

El nuestro futuro


----------



## sasuke (29 May 2022)

si no lo impedimos pronto estaremos igual


----------



## DOM + (29 May 2022)

Dile que se pase por Barcelona a la vuelta.

Y a todas esas mujeres que lloran también.

Pero veras como a la vuelta no diran nada de todo esto y seguiran votando psoe. Antes muerta que racista. Y pronto será literal.

Hasta que no convives con ello no hueles realmente la multiculturalidad.


----------



## Vardian (29 May 2022)

Que pregunten a esas charos lloronas que votaron, si responden PSOE que disfruten de los hijos de la oscuridad.


----------



## Insert Coin (29 May 2022)

Yo estuve en París en la final del 2000. También en Saint Denis. Y ya nos advirtieron que si estimábamos las pertenencias no saliéramos de la fan zone. Zona moronegra a tope, de siempre

Enviado desde mi M2012K11AG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 May 2022)

☟☟☟☟☟☟☟








Celle qui dit non - Marie-Neige Sardin - Babelio


Critiques (3), citations, extraits de Celle qui dit non de Marie-Neige Sardin. Petite ville paisible d'une banlieue de Paris.Les rues s'étoffent d'im...



www.babelio.com


----------



## Goyim desobediente (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Jaja lepeten.
A quien se lele ocurre pisar negrancia?


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



La siguiente en casa. En la TV.


----------



## lappin7 (29 May 2022)

Un negro apoyado por otros negros mete gol y le da el campeonato al "Real Mandril" (todos contentísimos)
Otros negros roban a la gente afuera del estadio (todos indignadísimos)

*ENTONCES, BWANAS...
¿Los negritos son buenos o son malos?*


----------



## Ming I (29 May 2022)

Ampliemos la informacion;









Intentos de robo a los aficionados del Real Madrid en los accesos a Saint-Denis


Un grupo numeroso de magrebíes se agolparon a la entrada del primer control al estadio de los aficionados madridistas para intentar robar los teléf...




www.eldebate.com






La entrada de los aficionados del Real Madrid a *Saint-Denis* estuvo marcada por varios incidentes. Los seguidores del conjunto blanco se disponían a entrar al estadio francés cuando fueron sorprendidos por *un grupo numeroso de magrebíes* que aprovecharon el tumulto para intentar, mediante la práctica del tirón, *el robo de los terminales móviles.*
Se vivieron grandes momentos de tensión y varios aficionados madridistas fueron agredidos, lo que provocó que la masa española se revolviera y gritara ¡Fuera, Fuera! ante el desagradable incidente. *La Policía fue alertada de la situación y cargó contra los asaltantes* a los que expulsó del recinto.









Incidentes en los accesos retrasan 36 minutos la final de Champions


El partido entre el Liverpool y el Madrid empieza más tarde por problemas en la entrada de los aficionados ingleses y cargas policiales




www.elcorreo.com






El primer retraso ha sido de quince minutos. En esos momentos había problemas para la entrada de hinchas ingleses. Además, varias fuentes indicaron que se estaban dando robos a hinchas de los dos conjuntos y también que espectadores se trataban de colar y acceder al campo de Saint-Denis sin tícket. Por ejemplo, según informa el diario Relevo en sus redes sociales, «hay grupos de franceses en los alrededores del estadio agrediendo y robando a los aficionados». También la cadena Ser señala de gente saltando la valla y accediendo al recinto sin entrada, y peleas con los miembros de seguridad. Es más, tuvieron que emplear gases lacrimógenos para evitar que hubiera mayores problemas.

Poco después del primer aplazamiento, la UEFA anunció un nuevo retraso. Otros quince minutos. Y, casi de inmediato, se volvió a decir que el encuentro, el más esperado de la temporada en Europa, se atrasaba seis minutos. A las 21.36.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Pues la robontada es la esensia de la championjk básicamente. Cuando te toca no mola, eh


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 May 2022)

Mu mala organisasión, la verdac. Se ha habido follón al entrar y to la pesca. Mu raro todo


----------



## alas97 (29 May 2022)

las mujeres llorando... por la cantidad de negrocs


----------



## WN62 (29 May 2022)

Es lo que tiene que ganen los "buenos".


----------



## Manteka (29 May 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hay un tweet que lo afirma



French people attacking... me imagino al tipico francés con la boina y la camisa blanca y negra, dando con una baguette en la cabeza a los turistas para robarles


----------



## Johnsons (29 May 2022)

que paris es un estercolero vale.


pero la peli que te has montado neng....


----------



## Noega (29 May 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> nutricion... La guerra racial pronto en europa nutricion



hagase cumplase , ojala....


----------



## Ponix (29 May 2022)

Peor que el Salvador


----------



## A.Daimiel (29 May 2022)

es que la zona donde está ubicada el estadio es como si te sueltan en la jaula de los gorilas del loro parque. Un auténtico estercolero.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 May 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Mu mala organisasión, la verdac. Se ha habido follón al entrar y to la pesca. Mu raro todo



La verdad que no sorprende.

En 2019 me ofrecieron salir por ahí por Madrid el viernes y sábado que se jugaba final de la Champions, entre el Tottenham y el Chelsea. Entre unas cosas y otras no fui y, visto lo visto, puede que hice hasta bien.

El año pasado tuvieron que aplazar un Man. United- Liverpool de Premier por altercados en los exteriores. Y eso que no era ni una final.

Esos fans y los delincuentes que aprovechan la situación destrozan el buen ambiente y hacen pasar mal rato a los que desean ir a ver el fútbol, y más si es en familia.

En cuanto juegan equipos muy buenos pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Vistalegre (29 May 2022)

Que vergüenza, y los malos de la película son los ultras ahora cuando más hacen falta.

Estoy por ir a la próxima final solo para patear a alguno


----------



## Libertyforall (29 May 2022)

Vistalegre dijo:


> Que vergüenza, y los malos de la película son los ultras ahora cuando más hacen falta.
> 
> Estoy por ir a la próxima final solo para patear a alguno



Pues es escoria social igual de mala que la moronegrada. Anda que no han protagonizado altercados.

Además, que esos ultras y esos hermanoh suelen atacar cumpliendo los tres requisitos del gorila descerebrado: *de noche, en compañía y ebrios*. Es trío ganador y lo meten todo a él.


----------



## el ejpertoc (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 May 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Y lo bueno es lo de las cientos de entradas falsas que les han encasquetados a los british jajajajajaj nutricion, pagando entradas a 3000 euros y resulta que eran falsas. jajajajjaja



Gracias Chortinator. Eso sí que es un buen desayuno British para comenzar bien el día: una empachada de bacon, huevo, patatas y pan.


----------



## Esflinter (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Hilo diario de, los nigrocs me dan miedor


----------



## jotace (29 May 2022)

Moronegros en el terreno de juego y moronegros fuera.

Lo de 15.000 delincuentes racializados ¿ es que los contó?


----------



## Omegatron (29 May 2022)

Africa comienza en los pirineos


----------



## Romu (29 May 2022)

Todo lo relacionado con el fútbol es una gran mierda.
.

A la gente que le gusta el fútbol ha dejado de ir a verlos en directo. Se ha convertido en una experiencia cara y con riesgos.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 May 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Todo lo relacionado con el fútbol es una gran mierda.
> .
> 
> A la gente que le gusta el fútbol ha dejado de ir a verlos en directo. Se ha convertido en una experiencia cara y con riesgos.



Conozco a gente que es MUY SEGUIDORA del fútbol desde pequeños y que todavía no han pisado el estadio de su equipo. Principalmente por la pela.


----------



## François (29 May 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> Un negro apoyado por otros negros mete gol y le da el campeonato al "Real Mandril" (todos contentísimos)
> Otros negros roban a la gente afuera del estadio (todos indignadísimos)
> 
> *ENTONCES, BWANAS...
> ¿Los negritos son buenos o son malos?*



Los negros no son ni buenos ni malos. Tienen su complejidad como todas las personas y sus diferencias con otras razas como los hombres y las mujeres.

Pero parece que pretendes blanquear a los hijos de puta delincuentes moronegros que robaron y acosaron a la gente que iba a ver un partido de fútbol? Las cosas hay que llamarlas por su nombre.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (29 May 2022)

A quién se le ocurre celebrar la final champions en mogadiscio


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (29 May 2022)

Ni aunque me paguen el viaje voy yo a Paris, Marruecos, Egipto, o cualquier zona ocupada por la religion del amor y la raza de los hutus


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (29 May 2022)

Apesta a paletada que nunca salió de Madrid, o como mínimo de España.

Ahora bien. Si no se informan que París es una ciudad con 60% de africanos/magrebíes, y que en sitios como Saint Denis ese porcentaje llega fácilmente al 90%, es que son gilipollas. 

Les está bien empleado. Por ser borregos del fútbol y por seguir apoyando el espectáculo del pan y circo, encima pagándolo de su bolsillo.


----------



## Carlos París (29 May 2022)

Las grandes ciudades francesas están absolutamente copadas de moros y negros, es ya de hecho el tercer mundo con todo su esplendor. Muchos habrán comprobado con desolación lo que significa el genocidio blanco.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (29 May 2022)

Exacto. Lo mismo que en Sudáfrica con el mundial 2010.

Marruecos está encantado de expulsar al lúmpen de su país dirección Europa. Porque implica avanzar para ellos y retroceso para nosotros.


----------



## IMPULSES (29 May 2022)

Paleto fútbolero que no llegan a fin de mes pero aún así se gastan una pasta en ir a ver a los multimillonarios de loa futbolistas..
Ellos se van escoltados al avión para llegar a Madrid e ir a coger sus coches de superfluo mientras el paleto expone a sus hijos a ser saqueado....bien le está por idiota


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (29 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Paleto fútbolero que no llegan a fin de mes pero aún así se gastan una pasta en ir a ver a los multimillonarios de loa futbolistas..
> Ellos se van escoltados al avión para llegar a Madrid e ir a coger sus coches de superfluo mientras el paleto expone a sus hijos a ser saqueado....bien le está por idiota



Más aún. Son los que sostienen en parte los sueldos de los futbolistas.

Con esta sociedad absolutamente borrega y embrutecida es imposible que cambien las cosas. Les seguirán colando plandemias de monos y seguirán aplaudiendo.


----------



## ApartapeloS (29 May 2022)

A quien se le ocurre ir con sus hijos a la capital del califato francés, Islamabad en estos momentos es una ciudad mucho más segura


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 May 2022)

Eso le pasa por ir a francia.
Hala Madrid


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 May 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> Más aún. Son los que sostienen en parte los sueldos de los futbolistas.
> 
> Con esta sociedad absolutamente borrega y embrutecida es imposible que cambien las cosas. Les seguirán colando plandemias de monos y seguirán aplaudiendo.



Tu puta madre imbécil.

Hala Madrid.

Y si no te gusta el fútbol te jodes payaso.

A mamarla rojo de mierda.

Podréis con España, pero con el real madrid no se puede.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> Paleto fútbolero que no llegan a fin de mes pero aún así se gastan una pasta en ir a ver a los multimillonarios de loa futbolistas..
> Ellos se van escoltados al avión para llegar a Madrid e ir a coger sus coches de superfluo mientras el paleto expone a sus hijos a ser saqueado....bien le está por idiota



Maricón


Hala Madrid


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (29 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Tu puta madre imbécil.
> 
> Hala Madrid.
> 
> ...



Rojos tus putos muertos. A seguir aplaudiendo borrego de mierda. Vete a votar y a ver el fútbol con la misma mierda de culés, atléticos y etarras. Borrego blandito.


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 May 2022)

París es una mierda sobrevalorada desde hace décadas.


P.D.: Un saludo a Mapé y a su put* m*dre


----------



## AEM (29 May 2022)

tu amigo eres tú y lo sabes


----------



## Louis Renault (29 May 2022)

Va a ver a un equipo de moronegros y ahora se pone nervioso porque sus primos del metro le pueden robar.
Poco me parece lo que les pase.


----------



## NIKK (29 May 2022)

No querían colonización? puestoma colonizado, por gilipollas que les den por el culo a los gabachos, lo único que me jode de estos afeminados es que en verano se bajan a la costa brava y nos joden vivos, que parecen una plaga de cucarachas.


----------



## Fabs (29 May 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> paggi, la cuidad del amuggg.



La ciudad del "amego" más bien.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (29 May 2022)

Ojalá pase mucho más, los españoles se lo merecen y los que tengan hijas aprenderán a votar viendo cómo son violinizadas


----------



## acitisuJ (29 May 2022)




----------



## Joe Pesci (29 May 2022)

Me nutre.


----------



## Sinface ni falta que hace (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Verás la tele y ya serás feliz. Eso de quemar carbono para ir a ver el furgol al estadio no le gusta a nuestros amos pero si les gusta a nuestros vigila carteras


----------



## IMPULSES (29 May 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Maricón
> 
> 
> Hala Madrid



A mi simplemente me DA igual el "furgol" 
Y los cabestros de unos y otros equipos solo me producis vergüenza ajena al ver como os pastorean y os sangran la cartera con el merchandaising ,las entradas y los abonos, para luego traer a negros y jugadores de todos los lados del mundo con contratos multimillonarios que muchos de nosotros no veremos en la vida...contratos q permiten vivir a esos pegapatadas comportamientos y vidas de los más caprichosas,mientras el borrego aficionado ha de hacer malabares para poder llegar a final de mes.
Viendo todo esto me preocupa que esos mismos borregos tengan capacidad de votar y por lo tanto dirimir el futuro de un país ( aunque eso de la democracia en España daría para otros cuantos hilos)


----------



## Frysby (29 May 2022)

Aaah Paris... La ciudad del amor.


----------



## ray merryman (29 May 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> nutricion... La guerra racial pronto en europa nutricion



Si si la gran guerra.
Lo que cuenta el op (si es verdad) refleja lo que va a pasar.
Si en un partido de fútbol y sin armas la gente tiene miedo imagínate en una guerra racial de verdad contra la moronegrada.


----------



## noseyo (29 May 2022)

Sólo hay que ver su selección de fútbol , para no pisar ese estercolero de mierda , ninguna pena de esos franceses que encima te miran con superioridad , hay barrios donde no entra ni el ejército , ayer el rey francés disfruto viendo Frances y deseando que España este así en menos un año


----------



## Akira. (29 May 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Algunos se pensaban que el socialismo era una broma .
> 
> París ya no es Europa.



España tampoco lo será en unos años.


----------



## eltonelero (29 May 2022)

Ha puesto ya alguien la foto de Paris durante la ocupación nancy vs ocupación moronegra?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 May 2022)




----------



## remerus (29 May 2022)

Amego,amego, quirio silibrar victoria Midrid.


----------



## coscorron (29 May 2022)

No estamos muy lejos ... Cualquiera que tenga el placer de disfrutar de las verbenas populares que a partir de ahora habrá en nuestros pueblos y barrios podrá disfrutar de sensaciones parecidas .. Por ejemplo como las que yo tuve el placer de observar cuando fui a la verbena de Alcobendas con mi hijo este San Isidro ... Bonitos pandillas multiculturales acechando a chavalitas y chavalitos más jovenes o en menor cantidad que ellos buscando pelea claramente o sacarles la pasta o el móvil o ambos ... Y la policia?? pues supongo que estaban en el punto violeta. Cuando fui para alla mi pareja me preguntaba que porque había policia en la salida de metro de Marques de la Valdavia ... Pues en cuanto vio el percal ya quedo contestada pero claro en la parada de la estación no esta el problema. Por cierto mismas imagenes y escenas en San Sebastian de los Reyes el año pasado y así suma y sigue ... Importas tercer mundo pues tercer mundo tienes.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 May 2022)




----------



## Can Pistraus (29 May 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> Un negro apoyado por otros negros mete gol y le da el campeonato al "Real Mandril" (todos contentísimos)
> Otros negros roban a la gente afuera del estadio (todos indignadísimos)
> 
> *ENTONCES, BWANAS...
> ¿Los negritos son buenos o son malos?*



cherry-picking. en el fondo les ponen los negrocs. los españoles son escoria



Libertyforall dijo:


> hacen pasar mal rato a los que desean ir a ver el fútbol, y más si es en familia.



quien va "en familia" a ver "furgol" se merece todo lo malo que les pase, por SUBNORMALES.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 May 2022)




----------



## EL BRAYAN (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Moros y franchutes …no hase falta disir más …


----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.




Cuesta creer.
Felicidades por el triunfo.


----------



## Viviendo (29 May 2022)

Que lo miren por el lado bueno, para un español es como viajar al futuro 20 años y ver lo que le espera a tu pais, ellos ya seran viejos pero esos niños se lo van a comer enterito


----------



## chortinator (29 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Sólo hay que ver su selección de fútbol , para no pisar ese estercolero de mierda , ninguna pena de esos franceses que encima te miran con superioridad , hay barrios donde no entra ni el ejército , ayer el rey francés disfruto viendo Frances y deseando que España este así en menos un año




No entra el ejercito por culpa de los putos rojos y progres. Si entrase el ejercito los putos progres serian los primeros en denunciar los hechos e intentar meter en la carcel a los militares.

Hasta que los progres no sean eliminados y exterminados el problema no se va a solucionar


----------



## Chino Negro (29 May 2022)

En Francia estallara una guerra muy gorda si eso continúa así


----------



## cucerulo (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo.



¿Tú amigo no será el mismísimo Martín Varsavsky?


----------



## Castellano (29 May 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Una vez por error, me metí conduciendo por Saint Denis de noche (tome una salida errónea del Peripherique), solo había negros y moros por las calles. 

Solo encontré un grupo de 3 chavales blancos que no se qué cojones hacían allí, que me pidieron que les sacará del barrio mientras estaba parado en un semáforo.

No los monte (no me fié, dada la hora y situación) y me largue


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (29 May 2022)

cucerulo dijo:


> ¿Tú amigo no será el mismísimo Martín Varsavsky?



Y suerte que los amegos no sabían quién es Varsavsky y la fortuna que tiene. De lo contrario secuestro express como mínimo.


----------



## Larata (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Joder pues el parque al lado de la estación de Milán Bergamo, telita lo que hay ahí.


----------



## Himbersor256 (29 May 2022)

Esta claro que la única solución es una guerra civil para expulsar a toda la chusma.


----------



## Castellano (29 May 2022)

cucerulo dijo:


> ¿Tú amigo no será el mismísimo Martín Varsavsky?



Lo llamativo es que ayer primero intentaron tapar el asunto, con un supuesto retraso en la entrada de aficionados, y luego les echaron la culpa a los del Liverpool, yo iba para casa en el coche y en la SER decían que eran hooligans sin entrada 

Cuando llegue a casa vi videos subidos a Twitter, y dije que curiosos son estos hooligans ingleses de tez morena sin camiseta del Liverpool


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (29 May 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Joder pues el parque al lado de la estación de Milán Bergamo, telita lo que hay ahí.



Milano Bergamo y Napoli Centrale son Disney frente a los suburbios de París. Y de Madrid.

Lo más parecido a nivel europeo en cuanto a criminalidad del extrarradio parisino es el sur de Madrid: Parla, Villaverde, San Cristóbal, Orcasitas.

@Arístides


----------



## kusanagi (29 May 2022)

Los jugadores del Liberpool no se arrodillaron el tiempo suficiente para pedir perdón. Normal que estén muy cabreados los amigos de la paz


----------



## Coln (29 May 2022)

No voy a Paris en familia NI LOCO, menos aún a una final de futbol, con los crios? que irresponsable.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 May 2022)




----------



## Froco (29 May 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> YO EN SU LUGAR LLAMARÍA A LA.EMBAJADA ESPAÑOLA EN PARÍS Y GRABARÍA LA LLAMADA.
> O MANDAN A LA GENDARMERÍA EN 0, O LOS EMPLUMO EN JUICIO.
> CON MENORES Y UNO DE ELLOS CHICA RODEADOS DE MORONEGROS.



Moar info please, porque deberían venir a socorrernos y tal, por si alguna vez ne veo en algo parecido.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (29 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> A mi simplemente me DA igual el "furgol"
> Y los cabestros de unos y otros equipos solo me producis vergüenza ajena al ver como os pastorean y os sangran la cartera con el merchandaising ,las entradas y los abonos, para luego traer a negros y jugadores de todos los lados del mundo con contratos multimillonarios que muchos de nosotros no veremos en la vida...contratos q permiten vivir a esos pegapatadas comportamientos y vidas de los más caprichosas,mientras el borrego aficionado ha de hacer malabares para poder llegar a final de mes.
> Viendo todo esto me preocupa que esos mismos borregos tengan capacidad de votar y por lo tanto dirimir el futuro de un país ( aunque eso de la democracia en España daría para otros cuantos hilos)



No digo que te falte razón porque no te falta razón. Pero hoy en día, por lo menos en primera división, el porcentaje más importante de los ingresos de un club procede de los derechos televisivos, y por ende todos les estamos pagando los contratos millonarios a esos moronegros y politatuados a los que haces referencia. 

Eso por un lado, por otro, cada vez que un remero se compra por ejemplo un Audi, le está pagando el Q7 (nada de A2) de regalo que reciben esos mismos millonarios. Aunque podría ser peor y que el remero quisiera comprarse un Kia para pagarle la academia al que te exhorta a que te pinches.

En cuanto a lo que significa ir a París hoy en día, no voy a decir nada que no se haya dicho ya.


----------



## max power (29 May 2022)

El segundo idioma de Marsella es el Francés
...


----------



## Pepeprisas (29 May 2022)

No me extraña, París ya daba miedo hace 20 años, ni me quiero imaginar ahora


----------



## midelburgo (29 May 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


>



Suena como la noche de la purga versión francoise.
Y lo tenían fácil con ponerse una chilaba e ir meneando un rosario.


----------



## El Profeta 2.0 (29 May 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> YO EN SU LUGAR LLAMARÍA A LA.EMBAJADA ESPAÑOLA EN PARÍS Y GRABARÍA LA LLAMADA.
> O MANDAN A LA GENDARMERÍA EN 0, O LOS EMPLUMO EN JUICIO.
> CON MENORES Y UNO DE ELLOS CHICA RODEADOS DE MORONEGROS.



Ignorante, ¿qué coño va a hacer la embajada?

Ni te van a coger el teléfono.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (29 May 2022)

Amego amego.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (29 May 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues a tenor de las últimas elecciones los franceses están encantados con la situación. Que la disfruten de lleno.
> 
> Va a ser verdad que Europa comienza en Los Pirineos. Y llega hasta Cádiz concretamente. A excepción de algunas ciudades ya tomadas como Warcelona.
> 
> Y por supuesto... ¡jódete Putin¡ que esta basura que se llama Europa, ya no te ajunta.



Las elecciones estan amañadas, que pareceis nuevos joder. Dejad de decir gilipolleces de votar. Ni votar ni pollas, es todo un engaño.


----------



## chortinator (29 May 2022)

cifuentes dijo:


> Eran jóvenes parisinos con ganas de alboroto, que lo han dicho en el telediario de La 1



de paris de toda la vida, asentados desde hace diez generaciones minimo


----------



## HaCHa (29 May 2022)

*Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*

París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!

Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.


----------



## chortinator (29 May 2022)

si van es a prenderles fuego


----------



## HaCHa (29 May 2022)

Voy por Paris tres o cuatro veces al año. Por lo peor de París. 
Todavía no me ha pasado nada.
Estáis delirando. Mucho.


----------



## Blackmoon (29 May 2022)

Este vídeo "Captain Sweden saves the day", que fue hecho desaparecer de YouTube, narra perfectamente lo que el NWO está haciendo en Europa









Captain Sweden Saves the Day +18


Tolerancyjna Szwecja zaprasza wszystkich imigrantów.




m.cda.pl





Muchos ya lo sabéis. El resto os podéis engañar hasta que apalicen, roben, maten o violen a vuestros seres queridos...


----------



## Elbrujo (29 May 2022)

Yo si fuera cualquier equipo decente y me organizaran una final en paris reusaria porque los franceses son unos inutiles a la hora de organizar estos eventos


----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*
> 
> París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!
> 
> Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.




Estando de acuerdo con el fondo y el tono de lo que dices, quiero señalarte un par de cosas:

La final de la Txanpions se celebró en Saint Denis y no en París. Es parecido pero no es igual. Saint Denis es una ciudad pegada a Paris que está plagada de moros y negros. En Saint Denis está el Estadio Nacional francés, donde suele jugar la selección francesa de rugby y de futbol. 

Esta final se tenía que jugar en San Petersburgo y por decisiones politicas ( luego diran que no conviene mezclar politica y deporte ) hace tres meses decidieron cambiar la sede. Macron, en plena campaña electoral francesa, ofreció Saint Denis pero ojo; no ofreció el Parque de los Principes ya que ahora se está jugando alli Roland Garros. Para Macron es importante no mezclar la chusma del futbol con la gente de pasta de Roland Garros y por eso mando la final de Txanpions a Saint Denis. 

A los mandamases franceses el futbol se la pela bastante.


----------



## Blackmoon (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*
> 
> París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!
> 
> Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.



Vaya, un aprendiz de PolitKom!


----------



## Knight who says ni (29 May 2022)

Próximamente en sus vecindarios


----------



## IPH_2 (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*
> 
> París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!
> 
> Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.



Mírate el tweet que ha puesto Martín Varsavsky anda. 

Que no es sospechoso de ser facha, precisamente.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (29 May 2022)

Disfturad del liberalismo y la memocracia

AVRIc


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 May 2022)

Ganaron los buenos, a mamar mucha polla moronegra


----------



## Gonorrea (29 May 2022)

Francia es el corazón de Africa


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 May 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> Un negro apoyado por otros negros mete gol y le da el campeonato al "Real Mandril" (todos contentísimos)
> Otros negros roban a la gente afuera del estadio (todos indignadísimos)
> 
> *ENTONCES, BWANAS...
> ¿Los negritos son buenos o son malos?*




Es un debate interesante el que planteas. Pero lo superamos hace décadas con el tema NBA y si estaba bien pagarle millonadas a los negros. Se llegó a la conclusión que era lícito aprovechar y premiar sus cualidades fisicas excepcionales, para organizar estos espectaculos y que entretuvieran a los blancos.

El problema surge cuando ellos, los negros, se creen algo mas que estrellas de futbol, y los demas (la chusma blanca) les idolatra fuera de lo que es el espectaculo .


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Aquí se ve un grupito de los que provocaron los incidentes.
No parecen aficionados del Liverpool a primera vista.
Seguir hablando de racismo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 May 2022)

Muchas gracias a la OTAN por hacer de Occidente una civilización más tolerante y diversa


----------



## Teofrasto (29 May 2022)

Saint Denis, el barrio donde está el estadio, es un estercolero. Si llegas a París entrando por el norte, te será imposible saber si estas en Europa o en África


----------



## Arístides (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.




No debe ser de Madrid, sino estaría acostumbrado:









Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.







www.burbuja.info











Sociedad: - NIÑO APUÑALADO EN EL CUELLO a la salida del colegio en pleno Madrid. CUATRO (4) apuñalados en 24 horas en Madrid


Nacionalidad de l víctima ??? Pero la verdadera eh ? No la que ha conseguido




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - CUATRO (4) APUÑALADOS más el domingo en pleno Madrid tras los 20 apuñalados en 20 días.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Testigo-del-apunalamiento-en-Puente-de-Vallecas-Habia-una-panda-de-4-o-5-y-estaban-con-caretas-2-2453174708--20220523083824.html




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - ¿ MENAS?. Menores atacan a NAJAZOS y PEDRADAS a dos jóvenes APUÑALANDO a uno de ellos en pleno Madrid.


Ampliar Agente de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenidos dos menores por atacar a navajazos y pedradas a otros dos chicos en Carabanchel Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 16 de mayo de 2022, 13:57h La Policía Nacional ha detenido a un chico de 16 años y otro de 17 por atacar a...




www.burbuja.info










! ALERTA !. Madrid Diario: Otro apuñalamiento. 20 días>>>20 apuñalados en Madrid (varios a machetazos).


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-hombre-38-anos-alcala-de-henares Ampliar Samur - Protección Civil atiende al hombre herido con arma blanca (Foto: Emergencias Madrid) Herido con arma blanca un hombre de 38 años en Alcalá de Henares Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 15 de mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-dos-ataques-macheteros-en-48-h-los-macheteros-no-dan-cuartel.1748010/#




www.burbuja.info






*La mezquita más grande de Europa en la ciudad con más marroquíes de España según el cens, "tour" MAdrid Árabe*









Mezquita de la M-30 - madridmayrit


El Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la mezquita de la M-30, es el más grande de Europa y referencia de la comunidad musulmana de la ciudad.




madridarabe.es








*Llamada al rezo moruno en pleno centro:






Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: rezo moruno







www.burbuja.info






*


----------



## Norbat (29 May 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


>



Y Martin Varsavsky es un globalista convencido. De hecho, es un "alubio" argentino. Si hasta él lo dice


----------



## Fauna iberica (29 May 2022)

Eso lo llevo pensando hace mucho tiempo, no es sólo por motivos económicos y laborales por lo que han permitido la inmigración, la están utilizando como forma de control social.
Porque no se la llevan a los barrios pijos de gente adinerada?.
Ahh no ahí no que molestan a los amos del cortijo, eso solo para la chusma de los s barrios obreros.


----------



## sintripulacion (29 May 2022)

Seguro que tu amigo apoya a Ucrania y al NOM de Soros, el Foro económico Mundial y cia, así que no se queje.


----------



## ueee3 (29 May 2022)

Maricas racistas acojonadas por nada. "Uuuuh, soy el único blanquito, uuuh" ( para colmo dicho por un español).


----------



## Lovecraf (29 May 2022)

Procedencia Local. Sant Denis no es ciudad de franceses de bien. Está ocupada de moronegrada franco argelina. Esto ya se sabía. La policía normalmente no se atreve a entrar en esa ciudad. No entiendo por qué cojones ponen la final en ese lugar. Se veía venir. Tengo varios amigos y amigas franceses que vivían en Sant Denis y se piraron de allí cuando pudieron. Hablo con conocimiento. Es una cosa “normalizada” en Francia.


----------



## El Pionero (29 May 2022)

Pues las próximas olimpiadas son en París. Se lo van a pasar pipa la moronegrada.

El robo será deporte olímpico.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



¿Y los aliens?


----------



## Chortina Premium (29 May 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Aaah Paris... La ciudad del amor.



La ciudad del Amor y la violacion silenciada de los paga pensiones protegidos por el socialismo giliprogre


----------



## FOYETE (29 May 2022)

Racista!!


----------



## Smoker (29 May 2022)

Jóvenes franceses jajajja


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 May 2022)

En cuentas oficialistas de Twitter ya está trascendiendo . Eso sí, la culpa es de los franceses blancos votantes de Le Pen, cuándo no:


----------



## socrates99 (29 May 2022)

Progresismo,igualdad de miseria.


----------



## CommiePig (29 May 2022)

que Francia termine así, como vanguardia de lo que será Eurabia, es tristisimo


----------



## CommiePig (29 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> En cuentas oficialistas de Twitter ya está trascendiendo . Eso sí, la culpa es de los franceses blancos votantes de Le Pen, cuándo no:




""""franceses""""


----------



## midelburgo (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*
> 
> París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!
> 
> Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.



Que parte de San Denis no son los campos Elíseos no has entendido?


----------



## El Pionero (29 May 2022)

Es que Sant Dennis es equivalente a Villaverde o Parla en París.

Esta plagada de paguiteros y seres de luz. No se qué se sorprende.


----------



## ElMayoL (29 May 2022)

La que está liando Putin.


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 May 2022)

Que digo yo que, si a los equipos rusos se les impide competir sin motivo alguno y a los equipos ingleses se les impidió competir en su momento por la tragedia de Heysel, después de lo de ayer se tomarán medidas contra Francia en lo que respecta a competiciones futbolísticas, ya sea en cuanto a organización o incluso a participación en las mismas, ¿no?


----------



## Arretranco_70 (29 May 2022)

notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Las elecciones estan amañadas, que pareceis nuevos joder. Dejad de decir gilipolleces de votar. Ni votar ni pollas, es todo un engaño.



Sí, yo también lo creo.

Pero que el país de los chalecos amarillos no se rebele ante su completa extinción me lleva a la misma conclusión: que disfruten de las luchas por el precio de los combustibles mientras tu ciudad se convierte en Ciudad del Cabo.

Si me vas a decir ahora que detrás de los chalecos amarillos, y de todas las revoluciones, están los de siempre moviendo los hilos, te vuelvo a decir: sí, yo también lo creo. Pero lo que nos queda es absolutamente desolador: han decidido que el futuro es el que es y nada podemos hacer para remediarlo. Prefiero pensar que todavía hay esperanza. Al menos para España.



HaCHa dijo:


> *Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*
> 
> París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!
> 
> Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.



BULOS, LOS COJONES.

A ver si te enteras: El estadio donde se ha celebrado la final no está precisamente al lado de la Torre Eiffel... es el barrio más peligroso de París... por supuesto marronizado al 99. NO es cuestión de racismo, GILIPOLLAS, es cuestión de la realidad: inmigración=delincuencia.


----------



## bloody_sunday (29 May 2022)

esto les pasa por ir los vikingos canelos, si hubiéramos ido los del Atleti les robamos nosotros a ellos sin problema...


----------



## Soy forero (29 May 2022)

Bienvenido a nuevo Argel


----------



## Vanatico (29 May 2022)

Y quieren hacer unas Olimpiadas de Invierno en Barcelona?
Que tomen nota.


----------



## El Pionero (29 May 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Aaah Paris... La ciudad del amor.



La ciudad del amor con la religión de la amor


----------



## sepultada en guano (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Pero si tienes aficiones primarias, acabas siempre rodeado de seres primarios.
Es de manual.


----------



## Noega (29 May 2022)




----------



## BogadeAriete (29 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (29 May 2022)

Por ahora. Tiene toda la pinta que en pocos años esas zonas van a ser igual de peligrosas que las de París.


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

Y los jugadores del Liverpool (y Alaba, del Real Madrid) arrodillándose en plan Black Lives Mierdas. No hay dignidad ni hay nada.


----------



## CommiePig (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Y los jugadores del Liverpool (y Alaba, del Real Madrid) arrodillándose en plan Black Lives Mierdas. No hay dignidad ni hay nada.



se arrodillaron!??


----------



## Julc (29 May 2022)

D_M dijo:


> A quién cojones se le ocurre.



A los trivacunados.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (29 May 2022)




----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (29 May 2022)

Importa africanos y tendrás África.


----------



## little hammer (29 May 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> Un negro apoyado por otros negros mete gol y le da el campeonato al "Real Mandril" (todos contentísimos)
> Otros negros roban a la gente afuera del estadio (todos indignadísimos)
> 
> *ENTONCES, BWANAS...
> ¿Los negritos son buenos o son malos?*



El Liverpoool ganó en 2005 la Copa de Europa con gol de un español (Xabi Alonso)

Me da eso derecho a ir a Inglaterra y robar, pegar y hacerle de todo a gente honrada?

Pues eso


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> se arrodillaron!??


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (29 May 2022)

"Lo que pasó en el Stade de France es una *vergüenza* para nuestro país. Una vez más, @GDarmanin es incapaz de mantener el orden frente a la *escoria*, que está estropeando lo que debería ser un evento popular. Es hora de poner Francia en orden. "


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 May 2022)

Un hilo muy bueno sobre lo sucedido ayer:


----------



## El Pionero (29 May 2022)

2024 las primeras olimpiadas en África


----------



## Bizarroff (29 May 2022)

He vivido en París años 96-97 en una localidad a las afueras, y entonces aquello ya era un auténtico estercolero de marronidos maleantes, no me quiero imaginar en lo que se habrá convertido aquello. Yo no tenía muchos problemas porque soy un bicharraco de más de metro novena y casi ciento treinta kilos de peso, iba con una estética heavy-punk de las de cambiarse de acera y no me cortaba un pelo en sacar a relucir la navaja de manera preventiva, pero muchísima chusma, sobre todo argelinos de mierda y siempre en grupitos. Si van solos como buenos cobardes van muy tranquilitos. Hace muchos años que no voy allí, ahora será directamente África, el futuro que le espera a Europa.


----------



## birdland (29 May 2022)

Bueno 
Pero los franceses alejaron el fantasma De la ultraderecha las últimas elecciones 

si amigo y sus hijos debieran de estar contentos de ir a un país tan democrático y multicultural . Seguro que son unos fachas


----------



## Teofrasto (29 May 2022)

Lovecraf dijo:


> Procedencia Local. Sant Denis no es ciudad de franceses de bien. Está ocupada de moronegrada franco argelina. Esto ya se sabía. La policía normalmente no se atreve a entrar en esa ciudad. No entiendo por qué cojones ponen la final en ese lugar. Se veía venir. Tengo varios amigos y amigas franceses que vivían en Sant Denis y se piraron de allí cuando pudieron. Hablo con conocimiento. Es una cosa “normalizada” en Francia.



Pues pusieron la final allí porque ahí está el estadio de Francia, el más grande de París y donde juega la selección francesa


----------



## Educo Gratis (29 May 2022)

Pues a ver si aprende tu colega y todos los hinchas que fueron ahí, con un poco de suerte habrá sido el mejor viaje de sus vidas, ya que se habrán caido del guindo a tiempo, esta vez les han dado la opción de tocar un botón y volver a casa, pero si esto llega a ocurrir en España algún día, ya no habrá vuelta atrás, la pesadilla será eterna...


----------



## Otrasvidas (29 May 2022)

Ostras. Resulta que la culpa podría ser de... Putin


----------



## TheYellowKing (29 May 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> El parisino medio con chándal del PSG no se va a cebar con aficionados al Madrid que van en familia, grupos grandes y supuestamente sobrios. Los objetivos perfectos son los ingleses, llevan más dinero encima para emborracharse y precisamente por los efectos del alcohol son muy fáciles de robar.



Los ingleses sea cual sea, se defenderán, los españoles gritarán, vocearán y llamarán a la policía. Poco futbol tenéis algunos.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (29 May 2022)

Ni un solo criminal herido por los hombres europeos. Si fuera en sus países, estoy seguro que los blancos hubiesen salido hostiados y algunos hasta muertos.

A lo mejor sí que vamos a ser reemplazados por especies superiores en las cosas que cuentan para la supervivencia.


----------



## fachacine (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*
> 
> París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!
> 
> Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.



Simplemente, MUÉRETE.


----------



## azazel_iii (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*
> 
> París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!
> 
> Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.



Estuve con mi pareja en 2010 y ya daba miedo de cojones. Una cosa es el centro idílico y otra los suburbios, dónde está st Dennis


----------



## Vitaly (29 May 2022)

Como dice este frances en TWITTER: Gracias a la final de la Champions, el mundo entero descubre qué ha sido de Francia


----------



## kopke (29 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> se arrodillaron!??



Merecieron perder solo por eso.


----------



## midelburgo (29 May 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Ostras. Resulta que la culpa podría ser de... Putin



O de Franco.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (29 May 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> Y Martin Varsavsky es un globalista convencido. De hecho, es un "alubio" argentino. Si hasta él lo dice



Y encantado de que ganara Macron. Y es que esta vida no da dinero y fama al más inteligente, sino al más _listo_.


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (29 May 2022)

Que vuelva a votar socialismo (ojo no solo PSOE es socialismo) que es lo único que tenemos en España.
Aquí o se lía otro alzamiento nacional, o nos vamos a la mierda.


----------



## Dovahkiina (29 May 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> Apesta a paletada que nunca salió de Madrid, o como mínimo de España.
> 
> Ahora bien. Si no se informan que París es una ciudad con 60% de africanos/magrebíes, y que en sitios como Saint Denis ese porcentaje llega fácilmente al 90%, es que son gilipollas.
> 
> Les está bien empleado. Por ser borregos del fútbol y por seguir apoyando el espectáculo del pan y circo, encima pagándolo de su bolsillo.



En la era de internet, la ignorancia no es una opción, es algo deliberado.


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Si es verdad lo que cuentas , manána saldrá por aquí más información
> 
> Esperemos que no



El problema, es que se va a intentar "tapar" para no estigmatizar a los delincuentes. Pobrecicos ellos.


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> se arrodillaron!??




SI, se arrodillaron. En la premier siguen con esa puta mierda. Llego a ser yo uno de los del Madrid y me hubiera sacado la polla. Y si me hubieran dicho algo, habria dicho "es que me sudaban los cojones y tenia que refrescarlos, es un tema estrictamente de salud".


----------



## OYeah (29 May 2022)

¿Y los videos de los móviles?


----------



## Chortina de Humo (29 May 2022)

Liberté, Égalité, Moronegricé

oh la la....


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> Apesta a paletada que nunca salió de Madrid, o como mínimo de España.
> 
> Ahora bien. Si no se informan que París es una ciudad con 60% de africanos/magrebíes, y que en sitios como Saint Denis ese porcentaje llega fácilmente al 90%, es que son gilipollas.
> 
> Les está bien empleado. Por ser borregos del fútbol y por seguir apoyando el espectáculo del pan y circo, encima pagándolo de su bolsillo.




El problema esta en que el "paleto medio patrio" se informa en medios Sectarios de "informacion" donde la multiculturalidad es de colorines happy flowers.


----------



## el tio orquestas (29 May 2022)

lappin7 dijo:


> Un negro apoyado por otros negros mete gol y le da el campeonato al "Real Mandril" (todos contentísimos)
> Otros negros roban a la gente afuera del estadio (todos indignadísimos)
> 
> *ENTONCES, BWANAS...
> ¿Los negritos son buenos o son malos?*



Son malos, pero uno es multimillonario y el otro vive de ayudas. Ambos me molestan, pero uno molesta mucho más que el otro. No es difícil de entender.


----------



## udemy (29 May 2022)

Cosas de rico,si viviese con ellos el día a día no pensaría asi.
Si no peor.


----------



## magnificent (29 May 2022)

Pero de que se quejan estos idiotas por tuiter de que si me han robado un negro, me ha pegado un moro si son los primeros que llaman nazi a Le Pen

Que disfruten, me alegro que hayan vivido en primera persona la multiculturalidad


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 May 2022)

En esta vida se aprende a palos, y ayer mucha gente aprendió a palos que si metes el tercer mundo tienes tercer mundo.


----------



## estupeharto (29 May 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> YO EN SU LUGAR LLAMARÍA A LA.EMBAJADA ESPAÑOLA EN PARÍS Y GRABARÍA LA LLAMADA.
> O MANDAN A LA GENDARMERÍA EN 0, O LOS EMPLUMO EN JUICIO.
> CON MENORES Y UNO DE ELLOS CHICA RODEADOS DE MORONEGROS.



Y ¿qué harás? cuando te contesten:
"Ola amego, qué ase?"


----------



## weyler (29 May 2022)

La zona de saint denis es pura África, estuve en París y para nada pase miedo incluido el metro


----------



## udemy (29 May 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> He vivido en París años 96-97 en una localidad a las afueras, y entonces aquello ya era un auténtico estercolero de marronidos maleantes, no me quiero imaginar en lo que se habrá convertido aquello. Yo no tenía muchos problemas porque soy un bicharraco de más de metro novena y casi ciento treinta kilos de peso, iba con una estética heavy-punk de las de cambiarse de acera y no me cortaba un pelo en sacar a relucir la navaja de manera preventiva, pero muchísima chusma, sobre todo argelinos de mierda y siempre en grupitos. Si van solos como buenos cobardes van muy tranquilitos. Hace muchos años que no voy allí, ahora será directamente África, el futuro que le espera a Europa.



*En internet soy un malote punkarra de 1,90 con mi navaja de mariposa que va metiendo mojadas a diestro y siniestro.La realidad es que soy un gordo comedoritos,que le hacia bulling el más cuerpo escombro de la clase..*


----------



## Galvani (29 May 2022)

Que le den por culo. Gente gilipollas por el fútbol metiendo a sus hijos en esas multitudes en un país extranjero.


----------



## sinfonier (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo.
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Yo he oído una historia parecida, pero al final, un taxista marroquí se ofrecía a llevar gratis a los aficionados al aeropuerto. Cuando terminaba la carrera les decía: "no todos somos iguales". Se quitaba la careta y era Macrón en persona.

¿Cuánto tardaría algo así en popularizarse en redes sociales?


----------



## Telemaco55 (29 May 2022)

No me da pena.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 May 2022)

A quién se le ocurre ir África a ver un partido de fútbol... sobre todo siendo blanco y cristiano.


----------



## HaCHa (29 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Simplemente, MUÉRETE.



Estas respuestas solitas, así de dos palabras como esas por toda contestación, ya dejan claro que os he pillao con el carrito de los helados. 

Gracias por hacer ver a todas luces lo bien que lo destapo cada vez que no traéis con vosotros más argumentos y datos que los bulos y calumnias que os han mandado propagar y que no se sostienen ni por un segundo.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (29 May 2022)

Rasistas, si coges a un negro y le das la vuelta como un calcetin es del mismo color que un blanco


----------



## Rey Mago Nº1 (29 May 2022)

Estuve en esa zona en 2006 y era una no-go zone de manual. La zona del buen hotel donde estuve era en el propio París pero en el norte, al lado de la Gare du Nord. Era un buen hotel en medio de la jungla. Aquello fue lo más cercano a África que jamás había visto. Presencié tropecientos robos, persecuciones de gendarmes (también estilo Fast&Furious por el centro) e incluso tuvimos pelea con 2 argelinos goblinos; estos subseres se pusieron a tirar sillas de plástico del restaurante a los clientes que estaban por ahí... Vi como robaban a franceses y nadie hacía nada, la gente se apartaba, corría... Eso era 2006

Nunca más volví a París.

Francia tiene que vivir su particular guerra civil si quiere sobrevivir.


----------



## PIúmbeo (29 May 2022)

"Nuestra decisión". Eso es lo que tu te crees.


----------



## HaCHa (29 May 2022)

Hay barrios gabachos mucho peores que St. Denis, y generalmente resultan mucho más seguros que los peores que tenemos, casi sin inmigración, por Sevilla, Madrid o Carcelona. 
Ahora diréis que son barrios gitanos. Y qué. Eso no es inmigración. Lo mismo que no es inmigración cuando se convierte un código postal entero en un supermercado de drogas.

Otros negaréis la mayor. Pues vale, yo si vais a seguir con los bulos fachorris soy capaz de ponerme a sacar las cifras de criminalidad y ya os destrozo el hilo por completo, así que recoged cable con dignidad ahora que todavía podéis; que esto que estáis despachando ya sólo se lo cree el que se lo quiere creer. 

Hasta la polla de vuestros hilos con nada más que humo detrás.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (29 May 2022)

Aliens cobrisos amego. Hijo de puta que no sabes ni escribir.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hay barrios gabachos mucho peores que St. Denis, y generalmente resultan mucho más seguros que los peores que tenemos, casi sin inmigración, por Sevilla, Madrid o Carcelona.
> Ahora diréis que son barrios gitanos. Y qué. Eso no es inmigración. Lo mismo que no es inmigración cuando se convierte un código postal entero en un supermercado de drogas.
> 
> Otros negaréis la mayor. Pues vale, yo si vais a seguir con los bulos fachorris soy capaz de ponerme a sacar las cifras de criminalidad y ya os destrozo el hilo por completo, así que recoged cable con dignidad ahora que todavía podéis; que esto que estáis despachando ya sólo se lo cree el que se lo quiere creer.
> ...



Mis dieses.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hay barrios gabachos mucho peores que St. Denis, y generalmente resultan mucho más seguros que los peores que tenemos, casi sin inmigración, por Sevilla, Madrid o Carcelona.
> Ahora diréis que son barrios gitanos. Y qué. Eso no es inmigración. Lo mismo que no es inmigración cuando se convierte un código postal entero en un supermercado de drogas.
> 
> Otros negaréis la mayor. Pues vale, yo si vais a seguir con los bulos fachorris soy capaz de ponerme a sacar las cifras de criminalidad y ya os destrozo el hilo por completo, así que recoged cable con dignidad ahora que todavía podéis; que esto que estáis despachando ya sólo se lo cree el que se lo quiere creer.
> ...



Eres un rojo de mierda, pero te doy la razón en esto.


----------



## Play_91 (29 May 2022)

Con Sarcozy que es la puta Rotschild de la mafia globalista de bilderberg lo normal es que siga su plan de desestabilizar países metiendo moronegros con más derechos que los de alli y la policía sin órdenes de arriba para actuar.

Ya le regalaron un mundial los mafiosos debilderberg cuando entró, ya su putita está contenta.

Sabiendo que esta mafia globalIsta hace lo que hace, lo más sensato es no ir a sitios dónde haya acontecimientos masivos como una final de champions, no ser un borrego tonto más que va a ver el circo.


----------



## Topacio (29 May 2022)

A disfrutar lo no votado


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 May 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> A mi simplemente me DA igual el "furgol"
> Y los cabestros de unos y otros equipos solo me producis vergüenza ajena al ver como os pastorean y os sangran la cartera con el merchandaising ,las entradas y los abonos, para luego traer a negros y jugadores de todos los lados del mundo con contratos multimillonarios que muchos de nosotros no veremos en la vida...contratos q permiten vivir a esos pegapatadas comportamientos y vidas de los más caprichosas,mientras el borrego aficionado ha de hacer malabares para poder llegar a final de mes.
> Viendo todo esto me preocupa que esos mismos borregos tengan capacidad de votar y por lo tanto dirimir el futuro de un país ( aunque eso de la democracia en España daría para otros cuantos hilos)



Jajajajajajaja me llamas borrego y luego hablas de VOTAR.

Jajajajajajaja pringao


----------



## Mr. VULT (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Hay barrios gabachos mucho peores que St. Denis, y generalmente resultan mucho más seguros que los peores que tenemos, casi sin inmigración, por Sevilla, Madrid o Carcelona.
> Ahora diréis que son barrios gitanos. Y qué. Eso no es inmigración. Lo mismo que no es inmigración cuando se convierte un código postal entero en un supermercado de drogas.
> 
> Otros negaréis la mayor. Pues vale, yo si vais a seguir con los bulos fachorris soy capaz de ponerme a sacar las cifras de criminalidad y ya os destrozo el hilo por completo, así que recoged cable con dignidad ahora que todavía podéis; que esto que estáis despachando ya sólo se lo cree el que se lo quiere creer.
> ...



Saca las cifras de criminalidad entre 14 y 24 años por origen, etnia y religion. 

Seguro que si se las pides a la PSOE te las dan.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (29 May 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


> Rojos tus putos muertos. A seguir aplaudiendo borrego de mierda. Vete a votar y a ver el fútbol con la misma mierda de culés, atléticos y etarras. Borrego blandito.



Votar?
Solo votaría si se presentase el REAL MADRID a presidente.

Que te follen amargado. 
A leer libros, q es lo q hacéis los listillos


----------



## mudj (29 May 2022)

Donde está el stade, es de los peores lugares de París, dicen. Yo solo fui una vez a ver unas amigas y al despedirme me dijeron que me acompañaban todos al metro, porque era muy inseguro. No vi nada la verdad, pero nunca volví. Si ya hay barrios (zona stade no es París) de París 18 19 20 que con una vez se me quitaron de poner los pies para siempre más... Es más ja ja.. Yo tenía una jefa muy pija y muy subnormal que bueno intentaba medrar y conseguir esos contactos, etc haciendo sus fiestas en su maravillosa mansión... Y yo le hacía mutar la cara cada vez que 'e decía que si para llegar a su casa lo de servía el metro 13,pfff que eso ya lo decía todo: transmuta a, yo creo que me odiaba para el resto de su vida ja ja puta imbecil


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (29 May 2022)

Estoy viendo a progres quejándose de esto por todos los sitios,... 
Llenas un país de simios, subhumanos moros y tercermundistas y luego te preguntas que pasó,...


----------



## HaCHa (29 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Saca las cifras de criminalidad entre 14 y 24 años por origen, etnia y religion.



Y luego te ordeno las tablas por hijoputez, molonidad, tamaño del recto y color del motocarro.
Por citar otros parámetros tan moralmente válidos y tan metrables como los tuyos.

Si tuvierais sólo un poquito de vergüenza al menos intentaríais entenderlo cuando se os repite por activa y por pasiva que la criminalidad a lo primero, y prácticamente a lo único que atiende es... al poder adquisitivo.

Que en Esñapa y en Francia sigue concentrado en las mismas 12-19 familias que en el siglo quince porque el socialismo fracasó.


----------



## Stalkeador (29 May 2022)

*Paris es una puta mierda* con la gran cantidad de asilvestrados moromierdas que tiene.

Recuerdo hace años un viaje en el que eramos los únicos blancos del vagón de metro y que por la noche, volviendo a pateo al hotel, pasamos por un parque en el que habían un montón de negros peleando con la policía. Llegue a contar hasta tres emblemas diferentes de coches policía: como si aquí la policía local estuviese superada, llamase a la nacional y también se presentase la guardia civil. Un show.

En fin, que aquello daba mucho asco y mal rollo.


----------



## Burrocracia (29 May 2022)

Y los ultras Sur escondidos como siempre no ?


----------



## Mr. VULT (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y luego te ordeno las tablas por hijoputez, molonidad, tamaño del recto y color del motocarro.
> Por citar otros parámetros tan moralmente válidos y tan metrables como los tuyos.
> 
> Si tuvierais sólo un poquito de vergüenza al menos intentaríais entenderlo cuando se os repite por activa y por pasiva que la criminalidad a lo primero, y prácticamente a lo único que atiende es... al poder adquisitivo.
> ...



Es decir que simplemente has mentido en el anterior post y no tienes ningun dato de criminalidad que apoye tu discurso progre y mentiroso. 

Antes del poder adquisitivo se hablaba del nivel educativo. Ambas son falacias desmontadas por las tablas esas de criminalidad que tu no te has leido. 

Un violador del magreb aumenta su poder adquisitivo en cuanto pisa suelo occidental. Y pasa de violar cabras a violar cristianas menores de edad. Pero la culpa es de las 12 familias que concentran la riqueza en España. Curiosamente son los modelos socialistas los que acumulan la riqueza en pocas manos y no al reves. Pero de esto tampoco tienes ni idea.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Y luego te ordeno las tablas por hijoputez, molonidad, tamaño del recto y color del motocarro.
> Por citar otros parámetros tan moralmente válidos y tan metrables como los tuyos.
> 
> Si tuvierais sólo un poquito de vergüenza al menos intentaríais entenderlo cuando se os repite por activa y por pasiva que la criminalidad a lo primero, y prácticamente a lo único que atiende es... al poder adquisitivo.
> ...



Menudo hijo de puta que eres. Y el CI medio de 80 de los negros, y la religión de los moros no tiene nada que ver con que sean una salvajes, rojo y progresista=enfermo mental.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (29 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Dile que se pase por Barcelona a la vuelta.
> 
> Y a todas esas mujeres que lloran también.
> 
> ...



Comparar París con Barcelona es como comparar La Mina con Ciudad Juárez


----------



## randomizer (29 May 2022)

*






...pero esta vez no han sido los nazis.*


----------



## magnificent (29 May 2022)

La última vez que estuve en Paris fue hace 12 años, me acuerdo en pleno pie de la torre Eifel bandas de negros te envolvían, hablo de cientos, para venderte las Torres estas de mierda con luces, iba solo y no me pegaron el palo de milagro, 0 policía, y hablo del corazón de Francia 

Lo digo para los que decís que en Paris hay que evitar los suburbios, no, hay que evitar la ciudad entera, eso es una cloaca infecta, mucho peor que Warcelona 

Y hablo de hace 12 años, no me imagino como estará ahora, de película de terror


----------



## little hammer (29 May 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Va a ver a un equipo de moronegros y ahora se pone nervioso porque sus primos del metro le pueden robar.
> Poco me parece lo que les pase.



Según tú, admirar a un atleta por su rendimiento te elimina el derecho a protestar cuando un delincuente parásito te ataca solo porque son de la misma raza???


----------



## kopke (29 May 2022)

No lo escuchareis en los medios.

A una aficionada del Real Madrid de 54 años la han violado vaginal y analmente. Tenía hecha una colostomía por haber sufrido un cáncer de colon. A pesar de sus ruegos, sus gritos y sus lloros la han violado analmente reventándole lo poco que le quedaba de recto. 

Está ingresada en la UCI han tenido que operarla a vida o muerte.


----------



## randomizer (29 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1073268
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y este libro es de 2011, cómo estará ahora la cosa....


----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Pues pusieron la final allí porque ahí está el estadio de Francia, el más grande de París y donde juega la selección francesa




Lo pusieron alli ya que no querían llevarlo al Parque de los Principes. Casualmente en el entorno del Parque de los Principes se celebra ahora mismo Roland Garros y la gente francesa con dinero no quería ver chusma en sus alrededores. Entonces mandaron a la chusma futbolera a Saint Denis.


----------



## esquilero (29 May 2022)

kopke dijo:


> No lo escuchareis en los medios.
> 
> A una aficionada del Real Madrid de 54 años la han violado vaginal y analmente. Tenía hecha una colostomía por haber sufrido un cáncer de colon. A pesar de sus ruegos, sus gritos y sus lloros la han violado analmente reventándole lo poco que le quedaba de recto.
> 
> Está ingresada en la UCI han tenido que operarla a vida o muerte.




Invent.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

*Paris dentro de nada sera la Dakar de europa...*


----------



## rondo (29 May 2022)

Quien roba a un ladrón tiene 100 años de perdon


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (29 May 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Pues a tenor de las últimas elecciones los franceses están encantados con la situación. Que la disfruten de lleno.
> 
> Va a ser verdad que Europa comienza en Los Pirineos. Y llega hasta Cádiz concretamente. A excepción de algunas ciudades ya tomadas como Warcelona.
> 
> Y por supuesto... ¡jódete Putin¡ que esta basura que se llama Europa, ya no te ajunta.



Todavía no os habeis enterado que las elecciones son fraudulentas, aquí, en Francia y en todo occidente. Los nuevos lideres mundiales, esos jóvenes que han salido de las escuelas de líderes del foro económico mundial ganan si o si, y si no ganan se les dá un empujoncito via recuento electoral para que ganen.


----------



## vladimirovich (29 May 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Y los ultras Sur escondidos como siempre no ?



Los Ultra Sur ya no existen, los nuevos aficionados que van a los estadios de futbol tienen menos testorena que Bob Esponja acorde con la sociedad en la que viven.

Un grupo de 30 moros podrian arrasar todo el Bernabeu y no encontrarian ninguna resistencia.

Parece que hace mucho que no vas al futbol, yo estuve hace 3 años en el Bernabeu y hay mas masculinidad en Locomia que el fondo sur del Bernabeu, me impresiono.
Del ambiente de lecheras de los nacionales, ultrasur, tension, ducados y farias de hace 30 años no queda nada, ahora solo hay maricas contoneandose con la musica de la megafonia viendo a negros corriendo vestidos de blanco.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 May 2022)

Pues las olimipiadas son el año que viene en París, se van a ver cosas chulisimas. 

Eso sí, lo sufrirán en silencio las víctimas y alguna cuenta de twitter se hará eco de ello, la basura de desinformación masiva no dirá nada o le echara la culpa ya sabemos a quién.


----------



## Jordanpt (29 May 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los Ultra Sur ya no existen, los nuevos aficionados que van a los estadios de futbol tienen menos testorena que Bob Esponja acorde con la sociedad en la que viven.
> 
> Un grupo de 30 moros podrian arrasar todo el Bernabeu y no encontrarian ninguna resistencia.
> 
> ...



Supongo que muchos de los antiguos UltraSur pasan olímpicamente de un equipo plagado de marrónidos que cada vez está peor, ni querrán que sus hijos sigan el fútbol.


----------



## silenus (29 May 2022)

Blanquito va a París con sus larvas a aplaudir a los moronegros de su club que cobran sueldos millonarios pagados por él y los otros hinchas blanquitos en la Copa de ¿Uropa?

Blanquito se acojona por los atracos que perpetran los moronegros en capital ¿uropeda?

A disfrutar lo moronegrizado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2022)

Llenas Europa de lobos y encima haces una final metiendo a los corderos en el barrio en el que más lobos hay. Cosas del buenismo,que no veían el peligro.

Por cierto: en vez del real Madrid parece también un equipo de África.


----------



## .Kaikus (29 May 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Llenas Europa de lobos y encima haces una final metiendo a los corderos en el barrio en el que más lobos hay. Cosas del buenismo,que no veían el peligro.
> 
> Por cierto: en vez del real Madrid parece también un equipo de África.



Lo cerca que esta St Denis del centro de Paris y el gueto infecto que es, yo he visto con mis propios ojos extorsionar a empresarios en el poligono industrial, a plena luz del dia por cuatro moros de 1,90 vestiditos con abrigos de cuero estilo gestapo y luciendo cadenacas de oro.

PD- Solo Molenbeek en Bruselas se asemeja, lugares europeos paradisiacos !!!.


----------



## jur2017 (29 May 2022)

La España que quieres


----------



## MrDanger (29 May 2022)

Es como ver el futuro, dentro de nada en Expaña, y ya vemos para qué sirve la policía. Vamos a flipar pero bien, bien. 

Que disfruten de lo multiculturizado y que no me esperen en París. Va a ir de turismo su puta madre.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (29 May 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> Y este libro es de 2011, cómo estará ahora la cosa....



A pesar de que el libro es del año 2011 y que relata algunas de las veintiséis agresiones sufridas por la autora en el momento en que lo escribió, la principal de las cuales fue una violación en grupo cometida en el 2004, *sigue siendo de actualidad, por desgracia.* Y tiene que sernos útiles también a nosotros, por aquello de que "cuando veas las barbas de tu vecino…".
La autora es una librera que *resiste heroicamente a la invasión de los no blancos inasimilables*, cuando como comerciante de raza blanca se está quedando cada vez más sola en Le Bourget (en Sena-San Denis, y este departamento, a su vez, en la Región parisina). Las tiendas, comercios, restauración… de autóctonos van siendo reemplazadas por tiendas de alóctonos (kebaps, locutorios, carnicerías halal...). Y la suya es casi seguro la única librería que queda (cuando escribe el libro) en todo el departamento núm. 93, Sena-San Denis.
La policía siempre ha hecho caso omiso a todas las denuncias presentadas por la Sra. Sardin. El alcalde, Vincent Capo-Canellas, lo mismo. Nicolas Sarkozy, lo mismo. *Aquí los negros y moros pueden robar, violar, matar... que no pasa nada señores. Porque hay que evitar que se levanten motines como este*:









Disturbios de Francia de 2005 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Al final, los enemigos de Marie-Neige, esto es, parte de la población alóctona pero también instituciones (policía, ayuntamiento...) y políticos progres (todos son traidores), consiguen que se vaya de la librería. El local pasa a otras manos en 2014 (supongo que extranjeras) y se convierte en una tienda de ropa, sin que ella obtenga ninguna compensación.






L'Œuvre (maison d'édition) — Wikipédia







fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Henna (29 May 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> Como dice este frances en TWITTER: Gracias a la final de la Champions, el mundo entero descubre qué ha sido de Francia



En las respuestas usan memes parecidos a los nuestros.


----------



## Burrocracia (29 May 2022)

vladimirovich dijo:


> Los Ultra Sur ya no existen, los nuevos aficionados que van a los estadios de futbol tienen menos testorena que Bob Esponja acorde con la sociedad en la que viven.
> 
> Un grupo de 30 moros podrian arrasar todo el Bernabeu y no encontrarian ninguna resistencia.
> 
> ...



Existir existen otra cosa es que no les dejen entrar ,el otro día bien que fueron a Vigo a liarla pero parece que a París ya era demasiado


----------



## Okjito (29 May 2022)

Si te vas a la final de la Champions a la capital de la moronegrada del planeta pasan estas cosas. Vivi 2 años en Francia y me tocó ir 4 veces a Paris a La Defense a reuniones. De 7 a 15 es una ciudad preciosa...pero cuando los moros se levantan para su jornada de robos y violaciones diaria no se puede estar fuera del hotel.


----------



## keler (29 May 2022)

Se ha respetado la distancia de seguridad en la final? Es lo que mas nos debería de preocupar. Hay un nuevo sida volador.


----------



## Louis Renault (29 May 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Según tú, admirar a un atleta por su rendimiento te elimina el derecho a protestar cuando un delincuente parásito te ataca solo porque son de la misma raza???



Qué atletas?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (29 May 2022)

Tus amigos se equivocaron de continente ...


----------



## Giordano Bruno (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo. Sus hijos han llorado
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Y tú amigo en las próximas elecciones que va a votar? Es más que ha votado toda su vida.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (29 May 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> nutricion... La guerra racial pronto en europa nutricion



Que guerra racial subnormal...se han juntado todos los moronegros del barrio para hacer el Agosto y si pillan a otro negro inglés o un panchito Español con pasta o un buen móvil le dan el palo igual....lo único que les une es el robo y el dinero y seguramente se liria a ostias entre ellos durante el reparto del botín.


----------



## Von Rudel (29 May 2022)

Votaron Macron, que disfruten de los votado.


----------



## little hammer (29 May 2022)

Louis Renault dijo:


> Qué atletas?



El que el ojete te peta


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (29 May 2022)

lei que se lo estaba pasando de miedo...


----------



## Giordano Bruno (29 May 2022)

Lo que quiero decir es que los moracos no tienen disciplina ni orgullo colectivo como para unirse en ejercitos serios...solo son bandas de rateros que se matarían entre ellos para quedarse el botín. 
Y obviamente tienes razón en tu argumento sobre los medios y los políticos y su multiculturidad que nos imponen,solo comentaba por los que se hacen pajas mentales con querrás civiles etnicas


----------



## Floid (29 May 2022)

Estas noticias o hilos, los cojo con pinzas, si que he visto retraso en el comienzo de la final, pero mas bien es por a gente que intentaba o asaltaba el estadio sin entradas, no consigo ver noticias de esas supuestas "hordas" robando" y si de lo que estoy comentando, agradeceria enlaces de esas afirmaciones y no, cosas del estilo me lo ha contado un amigo.


----------



## peterr (29 May 2022)

coscorron dijo:


> No estamos muy lejos ... Cualquiera que tenga el placer de disfrutar de las verbenas populares que a partir de ahora habrá en nuestros pueblos y barrios podrá disfrutar de sensaciones parecidas .. Por ejemplo como las que yo tuve el placer de observar cuando fui a la verbena de Alcobendas con mi hijo este San Isidro ... Bonitos pandillas multiculturales acechando a chavalitas y chavalitos más jovenes o en menor cantidad que ellos buscando pelea claramente o sacarles la pasta o el móvil o ambos ... Y la policia?? pues supongo que estaban en el punto violeta. Cuando fui para alla mi pareja me preguntaba que porque había policia en la salida de metro de Marques de la Valdavia ... Pues en cuanto vio el percal ya quedo contestada pero claro en la parada de la estación no esta el problema. Por cierto mismas imagenes y escenas en San Sebastian de los Reyes el año pasado y así suma y sigue ... Importas tercer mundo pues tercer mundo tienes.



Se ponen en la parada de la estación, para quitarles las armas que llevan, como cuchillos o pinchos.
Es más fácil cogerlos allí que ir buscándolos.


----------



## HaCHa (29 May 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Es decir que simplemente has mentido en el anterior post y no tienes ningun dato de criminalidad que apoye tu discurso progre y mentiroso.



No ni poco. A buen empotrador le has ido tú a pedirle que te encule. Te vas a hartar.

Empecemos por comparar la criminalidad entre 2012 y 2020 de los cinco países con más inmis:

*1. Índice de criminalidad en 2012:*

Australia: 41.36
Suiza: 21.6
Canadá: 39.67
Noruega: 35.43
Estados Unidos: 47.2
*2. Índice de criminalidad en 2020:*

Australia: 40.63
Suiza: 25.78
Canadá: 39.82
Noruega: 19.07
Estados Unidos: 64.93
Jatetú, qué cosas. Resulta que la criminalidad subió justo en los sitios donde se redujo el número de inmis. Y que bajó justo donde se acogió a más gente. ¿Trump se infló a deportar y lo que hizo fue empeorar las cosas? A ver si las cosas van a ser justo al revés de lo que dice vuestra propaganda. Veamos qué tal por Europa:

*1. Índice de criminalidad en 2012:*

Alemania: 21.02
Francia: 44.76
Italia: 56.67
España: 32.96
*2. Índice de criminalidad en 2020*

Alemania: 34.81
Francia: 46.79
Italia: 44.26
España: 31.96
Otra vez lo mismo, o parecido. ¿Cómo puede ser que os cuelen siempre todos los bulos?
Esto va a ser que no sabéis ni preguntarle a Google.

Hale, envuelve el owned. O ven a por más, tú mismo.


Mira, yo he sido un bwana. No espero que entiendas lo que significa eso, pero te lo voy a explicar como si fueras subnormal porque probablemente lo seas: resulta que, en materia de inseguridad ciudadana y exceptuando a las sociedades que están al borde del estallido sociopolítico, mi experiencia es que la criminalidad sube cuando sube la pobreza. De ahí que en según qué zonas lo normal sea que te atraque un inmi. Fin del asunto. Si te hace mucho más ruido la criminalidad de los inmis es porque se publicita mucho más, especialmente entre tus amigos los fachas. Hale, ya puedes dedicarte a otra cosa, que con esta has malgastado una cantidad brutal de tus mejores energías durante los mejores años de tu vida. Y todo era mentira. De nada. Envuelve el owned, insisto, siéntete desasnado al fin. Podéis ir en paz.


----------



## Miss Andorra (29 May 2022)

Manteka dijo:


> French people attacking... me imagino al tipico francés con la boina y la camisa blanca y negra, dando con una baguette en la cabeza a los turistas para robarles
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1073292



Ese cliché es uno de los falaciosos, mentirosos y estafadores. Hasta los gabachos sienten verguenza ajena que sea esa la imagen del frances medio...


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

Hombre, indices de criminalidad del año 2012 comparado con el año 2020 en el cual, toda europa estuvo encerrada en su casa durante mas de medio año. Una comparacion muy objetiva, si señor.


----------



## HaCHa (29 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Hombre, indices de criminalidad del año 2012 comparado con el año 2020 en el cual, toda europa estuvo encerrada en su casa durante mas de medio año. Una comparacion muy objetiva, si señor.



Escoge años tú, el resultado nunca os dará la razón.
Caso contrario ya llevaríais años publicitándolo.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (29 May 2022)




----------



## Norbat (29 May 2022)

París en 1983. Video-clip la dolce vita, de Ryan Paris. Año 1983


----------



## grom (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo. Sus hijos han llorado
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Que vota tu amigo?


----------



## Arístides (29 May 2022)

A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y los mismo pasará con el resto fe capitales españolas si no se para esto. 

Madrid: 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 este año, ciudad com más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por habitante:









Inmigración: - Carrera armamentística MENA, de los MATALEONES a los MACHETES: "Una banda organizada MENAs ARMADOS CON MACHETES aterroriza a los jóvenes de Madrid"


Carrera armamentística de los MENAs en Madrid, que ya no se conforman con los MATALEONES: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inseguridad-en-la-capital-los-menas-mataleoneros-no-dan-cuartel-en-madrid-emboscada-atraco-a-2-ancianos-en-pleno-centro-5-ataques-en-menos-de-1-mes.1625676/#...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.


lo españoles no reaccionais ni a tiros. EN el fondo os mereceis todo lo malo que os pase. Para mi sois escoria.




www.burbuja.info













Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a cuatro de los atacantes, chavales marroquíes, tras recibir el aviso de un vigilante del Metro que paseaba por la zona



www.abc.es










Crisis: - MENAS tienden emboscada a policía en Fuenlabrada: 4 agentes heridos. El rearme MENA se advirtió en este foro.







www.burbuja.info











Sociedad: - NIÑO APUÑALADO EN EL CUELLO a la salida del colegio en pleno Madrid. CUATRO (4) apuñalados en 24 horas en Madrid


Nacionalidad de l víctima ??? Pero la verdadera eh ? No la que ha conseguido




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - CUATRO (4) APUÑALADOS más el domingo en pleno Madrid tras los 20 apuñalados en 20 días.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/Testigo-del-apunalamiento-en-Puente-de-Vallecas-Habia-una-panda-de-4-o-5-y-estaban-con-caretas-2-2453174708--20220523083824.html




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - ¿ MENAS?. Menores atacan a NAJAZOS y PEDRADAS a dos jóvenes APUÑALANDO a uno de ellos en pleno Madrid.


Ampliar Agente de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenidos dos menores por atacar a navajazos y pedradas a otros dos chicos en Carabanchel Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 16 de mayo de 2022, 13:57h La Policía Nacional ha detenido a un chico de 16 años y otro de 17 por atacar a...




www.burbuja.info










! ALERTA !. Madrid Diario: Otro apuñalamiento. 20 días>>>20 apuñalados en Madrid (varios a machetazos).


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-hombre-38-anos-alcala-de-henares Ampliar Samur - Protección Civil atiende al hombre herido con arma blanca (Foto: Emergencias Madrid) Herido con arma blanca un hombre de 38 años en Alcalá de Henares Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 15 de mayo de 2022...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-dos-ataques-macheteros-en-48-h-los-macheteros-no-dan-cuartel.1748010/#




www.burbuja.info






*La mezquita más grande de Europa en la ciudad con más marroquíes de España según el cens, "tour" MAdrid Árabe*









Mezquita de la M-30 - madridmayrit


El Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la mezquita de la M-30, es el más grande de Europa y referencia de la comunidad musulmana de la ciudad.




madridarabe.es








*Llamada al rezo moruno en pleno centro:






Resultados de búsqueda para la consulta: rezo moruno







www.burbuja.info






*


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

Aqui nutricion multicultural frances:




Aqui Henry dando la "prevision" del "no se podia saber" dias antes del partido (bien clarito):

Para el que no controle Ingles, lo dice clarito, Saint Denis no es Paris y dice al final, creeme, no te gustaria estar en Saint Denis. (fin de la cita).


Aqui los Fans del "Liverpool" todos guiris blanquitos con sus camisetas rojas accediendo al estadio educadamente con su entrada en la mano...







Aqui Vinicius haciendo un desmarque del rival.


----------



## Lian (29 May 2022)

Pues que le den por el culo a tu amigo, sinceramente. Trasladarse de país para ver un puto partido de fútbol a un lugar que es conflictivo y del que puedes salir trasquilado... si es que, demasiado poco le pasa al español medio.


----------



## Louis Renault (29 May 2022)

Al 


little hammer dijo:


> El que el ojete te peta



Al ignore mamarracho follanegros.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 May 2022)

me alegro que hayan apaleado y robado a los monguers del furgol


----------



## Risitas (29 May 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Aqui nutricion multicultural frances:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo no se que veis raro, franceses colándose en una final sin pagar... Los franceses están mas trallados que los españoles en cuestión de futbol.

Y le echan una cara que flipas, deberían prohibir mas finales en FRANCIA al saltarse esos los protocolos.

El que haya en los estadios mas gente que la permitida podía crear un gran incidente.


----------



## coscorron (29 May 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Se ponen en la parada de la estación, para quitarles las armas que llevan, como cuchillos o pinchos.
> Es más fácil cogerlos allí que ir buscándolos.



Pero como estos no son tontos lo que hacen es saltarse esa parada y bajarse en la siguiente o venir en autobus. Una vez les pillas, las siguientes ya han aprendido.


----------



## pamplinero (29 May 2022)

Risitas dijo:


> Yo no se que veis raro, franceses colándose en una final sin pagar... Los franceses están mas trallados que los españoles en cuestión de futbol.
> 
> Y le echan una cara que flipas, deberían prohibir mas finales en FRANCIA al saltarse esos los protocolos.
> 
> El que haya en los estadios mas gente que la permitida podía crear un gran incidente.



Acordarse de que hace no mucho hubo actos terroristas a las afueras del estadio de San Denis hace poco.








Atentados de París de noviembre de 2015 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Podrian haberse colado varios de esos terroristas en el estadio y haber montado una bien gorda. Imaginaros un par de estos tios colandose dentro del estadio e inmolandose en vivo visto por todo el mundo en una final de Champions.
Esto tendria que ser motivo suficiente para que el "Marlaska" frances dimita.


----------



## coscorron (29 May 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> A esto nos llevan las políticas progres, Madrid también está perdida y los mismo pasará con el resto fe capitales españolas si no se para esto.
> 
> Madrid: 20 apuñalados en 20 días, mas de 100 este año, ciudad com más asesinatos, secuestros y violaciones totales y por habitante:
> 
> ...



Si son las campanas de la iglesia ya habria habido manifestaciones por supuesto ..


----------



## Ethan20 (29 May 2022)

A ver era un partido de equipos repletos de negros no se que pintaba un blanquito allí viendolo


----------



## opilano (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo. Sus hijos han llorado
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Me la suda.


----------



## Discordante (29 May 2022)

Lo mas triste es que algunas de las imagenes son cosas que no verias en sus paises porque alli la policia, la ley y la propia poblacion es tremendamente dura para ciertos delitos (porque saben que es la unica forma de controlar ciertas actidudes en sociedades/poblaciones no civilizadas).

La inmigracion en Europa es ver demolition man en vivo.


----------



## DOM + (29 May 2022)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Comparar París con Barcelona es como comparar La Mina con Ciudad Juárez



Dale unos años mas a la Colau.

Hace unos años era la capital europea de los carteristas. Hablo de hace unos 6 años cuando lo estuve mirando.

Ahora, y segun la vanguardia, es la numero uno de España en ranking delictivo.

Paris es una basura, aunque hace 9 sños que no la piso. Ya estuve 15 dias y tuve suficiente, me ka vi a fondo. Pero lo que he visto en Barcelona, la impunidad de los criminales y el saberse intocables y entrar de cachondeo en comisaría cuando se deciden a pillar a alguno y salir a la media hora de compadreo con los urbanos "venga portaos bien eh" "si jajaja nos vemos mañana"

ESO y muchas otras cosas lo he visto solo en bcn.
He estado en ciudad Juárez. Ya que la nombras. Solo 2 dias pero me pegué buenas caminatas. En st Louis este, lo que dicen mas chungo de USA, en el Bronx (que es solo fama, no es un buen barrio pero ya no es lo que era, de hecho cuando voy a NYC me quedo en harlem o bronx) en Chicago cerca de la Uni donde hubo un tiroteo el dia anterior...

En esos sitios hay muertos sí, pero no es la sensación de Bcn. Allí te metes en problemas si los buscas. Hay carteles, bandas, mafias...pero no es lo de aquí. Aqui van a cara descubierta, sin miedo a ninguna represalia y a cualquiera.

Aquí simplemente baja las ramblas y lo vas a ver. A gente que pasea, no gente que va a pillar droga o se mete donde no le llaman.

No vi en esos lugares manadas de moros dando el palo a unos y otros impunemente. Metiendo mano a tias a saco en medio de la calle y una comisaria a 2 minutos. Persiguiendo a un chaval para robarle y gritando como hienas.
Ya lo he explicado en otros hilos. Y quien no lo crea que se venga una noche y veremos.

Recuerdo un catalan mochilero que se habia recorrido brasil. Me dijo haber estado en las favelas, en poblados perdidos, en selvas...ni un problema. Llego a bcn y le robaron la cartera.

Esto es la jungla. Qué Paris está peor? También es mas grande y tiene mas superficie. El area metropolitana de paris son 12M de personas
La de Barcelona 3'5M

Ahora imaginate 12M gestionados por Colau y dime como estaríamos.
Bueno yo ya no, yo abandoné ese pozo de mierda.


----------



## Guillotin (29 May 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Lo cerca que esta St Denis del centro de Paris y el gueto infecto que es, yo he visto con mis propios ojos extorsionar a empresarios en el poligono industrial, a plena luz del dia por cuatro moros de 1,90 vestiditos con abrigos de cuero estilo gestapo y luciendo cadenacas de oro.
> 
> PD- Solo Molenbeek en Bruselas se asemeja, lugares europeos paradisiacos !!!.



Lo de Bruselas es acojonante, por lo que me cuentan es para darlos de comer aparte, allí el morito te roba en la calle principal a las 12:00 del mediodía y a nadie parece importarle.


----------



## Domyos35 (29 May 2022)

Fueron directos a la guillotina y salvaron de los chicos de los chalecos amarillos por pena. Vaya papá donde lleva a sus hijos


----------



## Domyos35 (29 May 2022)

Eso es zona no go


----------



## Cimbrel (29 May 2022)

Que no le quepa la menor duda a nadie: en los países musulmanes a esta chusma ratera se la curte a palos y no son capaces de levantar la mirada. Es cuando vienen aquí, con nuestro sistema garantista, que se descontrolan de forma sobrenatural. Si a gentuza que roza el ci80, de muy bajo nivel, la metes en una sociedad inofensiva donde les das todo gratis sin exigirles nada y donde tienen total impunidad pasa esto.

Esto es culpa de la SOCIALDEMOCRACIA Y DE LOS PROGRES, de nadie más. Para que empecéis a identificar culpables.
El simio continúa siendo lo que es allí donde va, es su naturaleza de animal, pero el PROGRE que lo defiende debe ser señalado, juzgado y neutralizado.

LOS PROGRES SON LO MAS DAÑINO PARA UNA SOCIEDAD. 

Ah, y en los países árabes esto no lo verás. Esto sólo pasa aquí, donde esas verdaderas alimañas campan a sus anchas. El día que la población no anestesiada se defienda le caerá el grueso del ejército encima, puesto que la señal es clara: los europeos sois una raza exterminable y las minorías tienen derecho de resarcimiento sobre vosotros. Toda crítica será tildada de racista siempre que sea emitida por alguien blanco. Somos la última mierda.


POR TODO ESTO, CUALQUIER HIJODEPVTA QUE A DÍA DE HOY SIGA PARTICIPANDO EN LA FARSA DE VOTAR, MERECE ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO LO QUE LE PASE, PORQUE VOTAR ES JUSTIFICAR ESTOS HECHOS.


----------



## OxHxKx (29 May 2022)

.






En el pecado está la penitencia ...


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (29 May 2022)

Y esto, amigos, aunque no lo queráis creer, es parte de la agenda
Quieren cargarse todas las costumbres de antaño, que hacían disfrutar a la gente, como salir de bares, de fiesta, ir al fútbol... 
Pensando mal, cualquiera diría que todos estos actos vandálicos, como las cuchilladas asiduas en Madrid, están siendo cometidos por grupos organizados
15000 moros se ponen de acuerdo para ir a robar a un estadio, y la policía no hace nada?. 
No os parece un poco raro. 
De aquí a que implanten el día de la purga, ya queda poco


----------



## ciudadlibre (29 May 2022)

Gurney dijo:


> París fue una fiesta




ahora es una fiesta para la moronegrada , esas son sus costumbres moronegras y si no le gustan, no hay otras de repuesto


----------



## porromtrumpero (29 May 2022)

Rocío Martínez en la final de la Champions de París: "Pasé miedo"


La presentadora de Antena 3 Deportes pasó miedo en los aledaños del Stade de France: "Yo salí corriendo". Muchos jóvenes intentaron acceder al estadio y robaron a los aficionados.




www.antena3.com





Inventan te una nueva excusa para decir que es un bulo @HaCHa


----------



## V. R. N (29 May 2022)

¿Y Macron donde anda?, ah si...celebrando su victoria.....pues eso...


----------



## Hrodrich (29 May 2022)

*Píldora blanca del día: Inglés basado pegándole patadones al moronegrer. Tremendamente SATISFACTORIO.*


----------



## MaGiVer (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Estas respuestas solitas, así de dos palabras como esas por toda contestación, ya dejan claro que os he pillao con el carrito de los helados.
> 
> Gracias por hacer ver a todas luces lo bien que lo destapo cada vez que no traéis con vosotros más argumentos y datos que los bulos y calumnias que os han mandado propagar y que no se sostienen ni por un segundo.



Holis.
He sacado una captura para ayudarte a luchar contra los bulos y calumnias sobre la moronegrada.
Difundiré tu palabra por el foro para que no se olvide y dar altavoz a tu mensaje.








Besis, camarada.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (29 May 2022)

Le Pen es extrema derechaaaa


----------



## Mr. VULT (29 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> No ni poco. A buen empotrador le has ido tú a pedirle que te encule. Te vas a hartar.
> 
> Empecemos por comparar la criminalidad entre 2012 y 2020 de los cinco países con más inmis:
> 
> ...



Que pongas el porcentaje de delitos por grupo etnico y religion entre los 15 y 25 años, retrasado. Me da igual que sea el de Chicago o el de Lugo. Y puedes elegir el año que quieras, tarado. Si hablamos de la criminalidad importada tendras que desagregar por delincuente importado...y tendras que comparar por numero de habitantes extranjeros vs nacionales. Los moronegros a los que le chupas el cimbrel conforman un _cluster _de delincuencia especifica y ...desproporcionada.

Cuantos ataques por acido habia en 2012 en Londres y cuantos en 2022? Cuantos asesinatos de honor en 2012 y 2022? Que porcentaje de bandas de negroides atacaban especificamente a ciudadanos blancos en Londres y Nueva York en 2012 y cuantos en 2022? Cuantas violaciones hay de perpetrador negroide y musulman en 2012 y cuantas en 2022? Crees que es proporcional o no respecto al flujo inmigratorio? Si no sabes responder a nada de esto, te callas la bocaza o te tragas un rabo del magreb. Pero no nos tomes el pelo a los que sabemos leer y escribir y vivimos en la distopia socialista. 

Por ultimo; Si la criminalidad aumentara en funcion de la pobreza, entonces los percentiles mas pobres de Montana cometerian mas delitos que los percentiles mas pobres de Ilinois. Y en cualquier barrio pobre de bulgaria habria mas delincuencia que en cualquier barrio pobre de londres o Barcelona. Pero como esto no se cumple, tu correlacion para retrasados no es una correlacion valida por sí sola en criminologia. Hay mil factores de criminalidad y los de origen, etnia, raza, religion junto a las anomias que provoca el socialismo y que exacerban la conducta desviada de los tercermundistas que importais... son los fundamentales. Pero esto no lo puedes entender porque eres un ignorante y un pobre diablo del sistema.


----------



## radium (29 May 2022)

*Disfruten de Paris:*


*Y después de la final de París, llegó el infierno: "Eran ejércitos de atracadores a la caza de los aficionados"*
*RAÚL RODRÍGUEZ VEGA*  NOTICIA29.05.2022 - 18:32H


Los aficionados de Real Madrid y Liverpool sufrieron una pesadilla al terminar el partido.
El Madrid celebra la Decimocuarta.
La reacción de Casillas y Ramos a la victoria del Madrid.





La afición del Madrid, animando antes del partido.EFE
La historia la cuentan *cinco aficionados del Real Madrid*: José Francisco Iglesias, su mujer Arancha Cortés y su hija Jimena Iglesias, César Aranguren y Alfredo Gómez. Podrían ser ellos como cientos de aficionados más que a estas horas regresan a Madrid o Liverpool con varias sensaciones entremezcladas. Hay de todo: una parte, la madridista, que habla de celebración, fotos en la Torre Eiffel o un grito hasta la afonía tras el tanto de Vinícius y la decimocuarta. Pero el viaje a Francia y la *final de la Champions en Saint-Denis tiene un recuerdo secundario*, una película de terror en la que miles de hinchas fueron protagonistas.

Amanecía el sábado cuando estos 5 amigos aparcaron la furgoneta en el barrio de Saint-Denis. Habla José Francisco: "Aparcamos en el barrio y llegó un chico que se plantó frente a nosotros y con el traductor de google nos dijo *¿sabéis dónde estáis aparcando? y nos pidió 50 euros para proteger la furgoneta*. Le terminamos dando 40, así que echó una foto y la pasó a su banda, supongo". Terminaría intacta.


Después llegó el partido, y el caos: "Allí no había anillos de seguridad ni nada parecido, podía colarse cualquiera y *los que se vieron saltando vallas era gente del barrio*, de varias razas, a los que ya se veía mirar a todo el mundo, tocar, buscando relojes, móviles", recuerda José Francisco, que apunta: "Así pasó luego, había muchísima gente sin entrada, los vomitorios llenos, aficiones mezcladas. La gente se colaba y podía ponerse donde quisiera".
La *situación empeoró al acabar el partido*, especialmente para Arancha Cortés y su hija, que no habían entrado al estadio: "Nos fuimos de un bar hacia el metro y ya empecé a ver a *cientos de personas del barrio mirándonos, acechando a todos los aficionados*, buscando que robar. Llegó la primera carga y todo empeoró, porque alrededor todo estaba cerrado. Llamé a mi marido y le pedí que saliera del estadio porque teníamos mucho miedo, y así estaban centenares de aficionados de los dos equipos".
Y cuando José Francisco salió fuera del campo, se encontró el escenario: "Veías riadas de gente de este tipo yendo hacia el estadio, robando, atracando, con cúters para cortar bolsos. *No podía creer lo que estaba pasando, es que eran cientos y cientos*. Llegué al metro y la gente salía despavorida de allí abajo, imagínate lo que estaría pasando allí. Lanzaron gas pimienta y nos afectó de lleno".





Thank you for watching

El puro instinto de supervivencia llevó a los aficionados a buscar la suma de personas, la autodefensa: "Los hinchas se juntaban unos con otros para formar escudos y defenderse mejor, hinchas del Real Madrid y del Liverpool incluso. *Luego me enteré de que a muchas chicas las habían desnudado y robado*".
La peripecia del grupo no quedó ahí. Ya era madrugada cuando intentaron reunirse para buscar la furgoneta y escapar:* "Y entonces desapareció César"*, recuerda José Francisco. Y le esperaron, y le esperaron, y César no aparecía.
*90 euros por salir del barrio*
"Yo había salido del estadio cuando *noté que alguien metía mano en el bolsillo y me quitaba el móvil*. Mi primera reacción fue salir a correr de inmediato tras él y lo perseguí hasta cruzar una esquina: allí había decenas de chicos del barrio mirándome con una cara que no sabía que esperar. Yo grité pidiendo ayuda y la policía llegó pronto, entraron en la casa donde se suponía que estaba el chico y le sacaron ya esposado y todo. Eran las dos de la mañana y solo quería irme pero me obligaron a ir a la comisaría a poner la denuncia.* Allí había cientos de hinchas denunciando, sobre todo del Liverpool*. Al salir, eran ya las tres y busqué como un loco un coche que me sacara del barrio. Paré a un tipo y me pidió 90 euros para ayudarme. Le hubiera pagado mil euros en esos momentos". 
Pasaban ya varias horas de la noche cuando el grupo volvió a reunirse para poner rumbo a Madrid con muchas cosas que contar: "La gente no puede imaginarse lo que era eso. *Eran ejércitos de atracadores a nuestra caza. Allí había peleas, atracos, robos, cargas*. Una película de miedo", recuerda Alfredo Gómez. "Ahora lo cuentas, porque no te ha pasado nada, pero no querrás volverte a ver en una así. Y a mucha gente sí le pasó algo".









Y después de la final de París, llegó el infierno: "Eran ejércitos de atracadores a la caza de los aficionados"


La historia la cuentan cuatro aficionados del Real Madrid: José Francisco Iglesias, su mujer Arancha Cortés, César Aranguren y Alfredo Gómez. Podrían ser...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Mr. VULT (29 May 2022)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Holis.
> He sacado una captura para ayudarte a luchar contra los bulos y calumnias sobre la moronegrada.
> Difundiré tu palabra por el foro para que no se olvide y dar altavoz a tu mensaje.
> 
> ...




"difusores de bulos", "expendiendo miedo falsario"... parece Pablo Coelho escribiendole el discurso a Sanchez .

Aunque lo mejor es acabar con una amenaza en un hilo en donde defiende el pacifismo del sistema socialista y moronegro. Menudo gilipollas.


----------



## LionelMemphis (29 May 2022)

Mira que donde iba a ser la final en San Petersburgo no me imagino yo esta problematica al menos contra el aficionado que va con su familia a disfrutar de su equipo, otra cosa son los que van buscando que les unten el morro que eso lo pueden hacer en París Rusia o Honolulu.


----------



## Capitán Walker (29 May 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> Amego dame entrada y cartera



Y un segarro


----------



## Ritalapollera (29 May 2022)

Y tu amigo a quién votó y a quién va a votar?

Pues eso...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## f700b (29 May 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> Socio del Madrid y sus 2 hijos también socios. Dice que han robado a varios madridistas de su grupo. Que estaba petado de moronegrada en los alrededores del estadio buscando robar y que la policía que está al lado no hace nada. Que muchos estaban esperando a la salida del estadio para robar a los aficionados. Que no ha disfrutado de la final por el miedo que ha pasado con sus hijos en el metro y en los alrededores del estadio, donde sólo eran los Únicos blancos. Sus 2 hijos tienen menos de 14 años una es chica, y estaban atemorizados. Que no quieren salir del estadio porque la moronegrada está esperando fuera en grupos . Que ha pedido ayuda a la policía francesa para que lo acompañen hasta el hotel con sus hijos. Que la gente no ha disfrutado mucho porque había mucha inseguridad desde el aeropuerto donde había grupos ya buscando robar. Que hay rumores de que ha habido palizas, violaciones y robos. Ha visto robos en el metro de camino al estadio. Muchas mujeres socias del Madrid han pasado miedo y han llorado. Había por lo menos 15000 moro negros en los alrededores del estadio y las fanzones buscando robar o peleas . Dice que la gente estaba deseando entrar al estadio para no sufrir robos o agresiones .
> 
> Va coger un taxi. Desde el estadio hasta el hotel aunque le cueste 300 euros. No va salir a celebrarlo. Nunca ha pasado tanto miedo. Sus hijos han llorado
> 
> Estuvo en la final de Milán y no tuvo ningún problema.



Aquí vamos camino, más pronto que tarde.
Gacias a los vototontos para extremaderecha


----------



## ivanito (29 May 2022)

Esta final dará un puñado se votos más para Vox.
No hay mal que por bien no venga .


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (29 May 2022)

Los putos gabachos no solo nos jodieron pero bien colocando a lo degenerados de los borbones, gabachos hijosdeputas, si no que nos mandaron los ejércitos con el enano gilipolals y nos jodieron el Imperio con sus amiguitos los hijoputas anglos. 


Espero que desparezcan para siempre ellos y sus primos BASTARDOs


----------



## lamparademesa (29 May 2022)

De Ciudad del amor, a ciudad del amoro


----------



## Demi Grante (30 May 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Si es verdad lo que cuentas , manána saldrá por aquí más información
> 
> Esperemos que no



1- Es verdad
2- Francia dice que la culpa es de los ingleses porque muchos iban con entradas falsas.

Y así te quedas. La hostia.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 May 2022)

Hrodrich dijo:


> *Píldora blanca del día: Inglés basado pegándole patadones al moronegrer. Tremendamente SATISFACTORIO.*



Algunos ya tienen previa práctica con las vallas de Ceuta y Melilla.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (30 May 2022)

Parece que hace falta que a cada blanco le robe, le viole y le apuñale un negro o un moro para que se de cuenta. Por esta razon, no hay futuro. Donde ha salido esto en los medios de comunicacion.


----------



## locodelacolina (30 May 2022)

[YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mtk (30 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Voy por Paris tres o cuatro veces al año. Por lo peor de París.
> Todavía no me ha pasado nada.
> Estáis delirando. Mucho.



Turismo sexual?


----------



## HaCHa (30 May 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Inventan te una nueva excusa para decir que es un bulo @HaCHa



Pues mira, han pasado 24h y sí que ha sido verdad que han ido aflorando venga testimonios, declaraciones y crónicas acerca de lo chungo que estuvo para muchos cruzar St. Denis. No han sido cuatro casos aislados, ha aparecido cierto nivel de impacto. Lo reconozco. Es lo que hay.

Por lo que, sí, concedo que no era tan bulo. Sólo otra de vuestras groseras exageraciones de drama-queens del facherío. Porque detenciones se practicaron 105 y sólo hubo 10 por atracos y violencia. El resto fueron por el lío con las entradas falsas y el trepar la valla del estadio y tal.
Tampoco hubo ni un herido de gravedad siquiera. Y las denuncias por robo que han aflorado son siete. Sois unas lloronas y lo gordo es que no estuvisteis por allí, para ver que el único gol lo metió el más negro de todos.

Así que, vale, pues yo en parte me la envaino: parece que se está descontrolando aquello. ¿Qué le vamos a hacer, montar un teatrillo y rasgarnos las vestiduras para ver si así conseguimos que algún otro cateto se anime a votar a Vox? Qué planazo pues.


----------



## ominae (30 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues mira, han pasado 24h y sí que ha sido verdad que han ido aflorando venga testimonios, declaraciones y crónicas acerca de lo chungo que estuvo para muchos cruzar St. Denis. No han sido cuatro casos aislados, ha aparecido cierto nivel de impacto. Lo reconozco. Es lo que hay.
> 
> Por lo que, sí, concedo que no era tan bulo. Sólo otra de vuestras groseras exageraciones de drama-queens del facherío. Porque detenciones se practicaron 105 y sólo hubo 10 por atracos y violencia. El resto fueron por el lío con las entradas falsas y el trepar la valla del estadio y tal.
> Tampoco hubo ni un herido de gravedad siquiera. Y las denuncias por robo que han aflorado son siete. Sois unas lloronas y lo gordo es que no estuvisteis por allí, para ver que el único gol lo metió el más negro de todos.
> ...



Reconocer cosas como por ejemplo que los racistas tenian razon, como yo hice hace unos años cuando aun no era anti-subhumanos, y pedir disculpas a todo el mundo que ha sido tomado por el demonio, menospreciado, insultado y hasta perseguido legalmente cuando ha avisado de estas cosas estaria bien.

Pero vamos tu nunca haras eso, eres el tipico hipocrita que cuando veas el peligro cerca haras las maletas y te iras a otro sitio lejos de ellos mientras nos sigues dando la murga con que no pasa nada y que esto son cosas de locos racistas.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (30 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues mira, han pasado 24h y sí que ha sido verdad que han ido aflorando venga testimonios, declaraciones y crónicas acerca de lo chungo que estuvo para muchos cruzar St. Denis. No han sido cuatro casos aislados, ha aparecido cierto nivel de impacto. Lo reconozco. Es lo que hay.
> 
> Por lo que, sí, concedo que no era tan bulo. Sólo otra de vuestras groseras exageraciones de drama-queens del facherío. Porque detenciones se practicaron 105 y sólo hubo 10 por atracos y violencia. El resto fueron por el lío con las entradas falsas y el trepar la valla del estadio y tal.
> Tampoco hubo ni un herido de gravedad siquiera. Y las denuncias por robo que han aflorado son siete. Sois unas lloronas y lo gordo es que no estuvisteis por allí, para ver que el único gol lo metió el más negro de todos.
> ...



Te honra reconocer que estabas equivocado.
Esto no es un partido de futbol en el que restregar nuestras victorias al contrario. Esto va de tomar conciencia de que hay un divorcio entre la realidad y lo que se publica en los medios, que solo en casos muy extremos se ven obligados a informar.

Terminarás votando a VOX, y verás que son demasiado blandos para el reto que tenemos encima.


----------



## HaCHa (30 May 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Reconocer cosas como por ejemplo que los racistas tenian razon



Para eso primero tendrían que poder demostrar que si están robando a la gente es porque son negros y no porque están en la chusta.

Si mañana os roba y luego arrea una paliza gratuita, sádica e innecesaria un negrazo diréis que ha sido por racismo puro y duro, no os dignaréis jamas a aceptar la posibilidad de que el tío os odia no porque seais blancos, sino porque vuestro perro come mejor que sus hijas.

Luego uno es detenido por mandar a la parienta al hospital y la feminazi de turno dice que ha estado a punto de cargarse a su esposa sólo por ser mujer y a vosotros os explota la cabeza de la rabia. A ver, todos menos la gente enajenada sabemos bien que el que le mete a su señora es porque está jodido de la cabeza e inmerso en una relación malsana, y nos repatea los cojones ver como llega alguien a arrimar el ascua a su sardina y juega la carta del sexismo con descaro. Pero... ¿cómo va lo vuestro, si retuercen las cosas las feminazis es una atrocidad y cuando lo hacéis vosotros es de justicia? Tío, pues quien a hierro mata a hierro muere. Si piensas seguirte definiendo como racista te mereces todo el odio sexista en tus carnes.



ominae dijo:


> Eres el tipico hipocrita que cuando veas el peligro cerca haras las maletas y te iras a otro sitio lejos de ellos mientras nos sigues dando la murga con que no pasa nada y que esto son cosas de locos racistas.



Yo he vivido en cloacas africanas que harían de St. Denis un resort de cinco estrellas. Durante dos años. Cuando esto se ponga peor que aquello no quieres saber lo que pienso hacer, entre otras cosas porque yo no lo voy a explicar en público y tú tampoco lo entenderías.


----------



## ominae (30 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Luego uno es detenido por mandar a la parienta al hospital y la feminazi de turno dice que ha estado a punto de cargarse a su esposa sólo por ser mujer y a vosotros os explota la cabeza de la rabia. A ver, todos menos la gente enajenada sabemos bien que el que le mete a su señora es porque está jodido de la cabeza e inmerso en una relación malsana, y nos repatea los cojones ver como llega alguien a arrimar el ascua a su sardina y juega la carta del sexismo con descaro. Pero... ¿cómo va lo vuestro, si retuercen las cosas las feminazis es una atrocidad y cuando lo hacéis vosotros es de justicia? Tío, pues quien a hierro mata a hierro muere. Si piensas seguirte definiendo como racista te mereces todo el odio sexista en tus carnes.



Hasta tu sabes que esa teoria es totalmente mentira cuando muchos de esos que "comen peor que nuestro perro", van con ropa de marca, patinetes y moviles de ultima generación y estaban golpeando y robando a gente no para llevar comida a sus hijos sino para entrar a un puto partido de futbol. Segun tu teoria las ciudades cada vez deberian ser mas seguras porque los problemas de hambre se acabaron hace mucho tiempo (ahora tristemente volveran con la inflación y la escasez). Pero "extrañamente" esta pasando todo lo contrario.

Vuestro intento de marxistización del mal os ha dejado tirados, la gente delinque porque es mala, no porque necesite nada, porque su cerebro esta predispuesto a eso debido a determinada morfologia. Lo puedes ver en cualquier ciudad del mundo en la que hay mas robos ahora que en los años 40 en la postguerra.

Sois un fracaso intelectual, que habeis entregado todas vuestras ideas al marxismo, en donde todo lo que pasa es porque la gente es pobre para hacer cuadrar las mierdas del psicopata de marx con la realidad. Pues no, no cuadra, esto nunca ha sido un problema de pobreza, sino de desarrollo cerebral.

Yo me defino como una persona que dice la verdad, y alli donde este la verdad estare yo, independientemente de que quede mal decir ciertas cosas la realidad se acaba imponiendo como estamos viendo. 

La gente como tu, que pide a la sociedad mentir u ocultar problemas para no dañar a su ideologia, sois culpables de nuestra desgracia.

Y para terminar toma tres pequeñas dosis de verdad:

_Una enorme cantidad de personas de estas razas son peligrosos per ser, no por nada cultural, debido a su morfologia cerebral.

Las mujeres son peligrosas para la civilizacion

Los rojos sois psicopatas._

Esto es lo que hay y habia que decirlo.


----------



## HaCHa (30 May 2022)

Has soltado un montón de basura ultracazurra que alcanza su cénit en esta perla:



ominae dijo:


> _Una enorme cantidad de personas de estas razas son peligrosos per ser, no por nada cultural, debido a su morfologia cerebral._



Ya que a mí me consideras un psicópata, que te lo expliquen los mejores especialistas del país:

"No hay la más mínima conexión entre genes relacionados con el color de la piel con genes relacionados con funciones necesarias para la actividad intelectual", explica Alberto Ferrús, director del Instituto Cajal de Neurociencias. "La conexión entre el color de la piel y las propiedades cognitivas no está justificada, ni fundamentada, ni tenemos razones para sospechar que exista", resume este neurocientífico.

"Para empezar, _los negros_ es un concepto que desde el punto de vista científico carece de sentido, no existe. De hecho, África es la región del planeta con mayor diversidad genética", afirma Juan Luis Arsuaga, director del Centro de Evolución y Comportamiento humanos. "Los humanos somos una de las especies de mamíferos más homogéneos porque somos una especie joven. Diferencias muy aparentes como el color de la piel, por ejemplo, son genéticamente minúsculas"

A esos dos los puedes contactar en sus respectivos curros, dado que les pagas con el dinero de tus impuestos:





Instituto Cajal: personal


Cajal Institute, Instituto Cajal, CSIC, Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas, Ciencia e Investigación, Spanish National Research Council, Science Scientific, Conselho Superior de Investigações Científicas, Uberlegener...



www.cajal.csic.es






https://www.cenieh.es/



Te animo a que les expliques tus teorías y nos traigas por aquí los resultados que obtengas, campeón.


----------



## HaCHa (30 May 2022)

P.D. Por cierto, eso de "África es la región del planeta con mayor diversidad genética" quiere decir que hay más diferencias genéticas entre un nuba y un tutsi que entre tú y el nuba. Y ojo que el nuba es negro carbón, full #000000 RGB azabache batman. El tutsi pues también, pero en bajito.

Piensa en ello la próxima vez que vayas a ponerte a cagar por el teclao.


----------



## Pegoteonfire (30 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> *Este hilo no es más que un montón de propaganda y de mentiras que insultan la inteligencia del que lo lee.*
> 
> París es la ciudad más visitada por los turistas de todo el mundo. Recibe 18 millones de viajeros cada puto año. Si viajar a Paris fuera sólo un poquito, así como por asomo, lo que estáis contando aquí, eso se iría a la mierda. Se armaría la de Dios. ¿En serio pensáis que los gabachos van a consentir que visitar París sea algo peligroso? ¡Por favor!
> 
> Sois una panda de difusores de bulos para indocumentados, vais expendiendo miedo infundado y falsario para promover el racismo entre los ignorantes y ya sólo es una cuestión de tiempo que a alguien se le hinchen los cojones con lo que estáis haciendo aquí y decida que ha llegado el momento de pararos los pies.



Jajaja estaban pasando la captura de esta puta mierda de mensaje.
Sé que el usuario es maricón y gilipollas pero creí que le habían modificado el mensaje para burlarse de él.
No... No han manipulado nada, a éste usuario le partieron a pedos.
He tenido que sacarle del ignore para ver su mensaje, bienvenido de vuelta al rincón oscuro donde os tengo al lumpen, hijo de puta.


----------



## ominae (30 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Has soltado un montón de basura ultracazurra que alcanza su cénit en esta perla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si si, tu sigue citando a la misma gente que te dice sin despeinarse que las vacunas "son seguras", mientras les dan infartos a todo el mundo a su alrededor. Ya hay que ser un autentico embustero para decir que los genes, y mas especificamente su capacidad para formar la morfologia del cerebro, no importan para nada. Dile que te empiece a explicar como es posible que hombres y mujeres tengan entonces mapas cerebrales tan diferentes:







O porque cuando haces determinadas cosas, como tocar la guitarra, se iluminan determinadas partes del cerebro QUE REALIZAN ESA FUNCION. Igual que ocurre con la moral. Que pasa cuando no tienes esas partes del cerebro muy activas? Pues que eres un inutil tocando la guitarra o un autentico hijo de puta desde el punto de vista moral.

Y preguntale tambien porque los psicopatas tienen menor actividad en el cortex prefrontal, si todas estas cosas no importan.

Putos estafadores. Y ya de paso te lo llevas a Paris a que compruebe su teoria in situ mientras riadas de moro le dan buenas hostias.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 May 2022)

Racial? Una guerra entre Eslavos


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 May 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> ¿Y Macron donde anda?, ah si...celebrando su victoria.....pues eso...



En centro Uropa alertan el alto paro Español y yo me pregunto...todos estos moracos de que trabajan? Francia 8% de paro JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO


----------



## f700b (30 May 2022)

Los gabachos han votado eso.
Que disfruten


----------



## V. R. N (30 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> En centro Uropa alertan el alto paro Español y yo me pregunto...todos estos moracos de que trabajan? Francia 8% de paro JOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJOJO



¿Aquí los moros???, yo los he visto millones de veces en parques con la chilaba en corro sin hacer nada de nada.
Los que ves currando son en obras, temporeros, fruterías y jardines....FIN
Ni que decir tiene lo de ellas....tienen hijos,eso si....a los que les pagamos libros, comedor...
Pero vamos en otros países el tema de moros funciona parecido. Se les deja que nos arrasen de forma descarada


----------



## Giordano Bruno (30 May 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> ¿Aquí los moros???, yo los he visto millones de veces en parques con la chilaba en corro sin hacer nada de nada.
> Los que ves currando son en obras, temporeros, fruterías y jardines....FIN
> Ni que decir tiene lo de ellas....tienen hijos,eso si....a los que les pagamos libros, comedor...
> Pero vamos en otros países el tema de moros funciona parecido. Se les deja que nos arrasen de forma descarada



Pero en España no vamos con aires de superioridad....que es a lo que iba
Por no hablar de la policía Francesa que faba entre asco y pena.


----------



## V. R. N (30 May 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Pero en España no vamos con aires de superioridad....que es a lo que iba
> Por no hablar de la policía Francesa que faba entre asco y pena.



Bah lo del chovinismo de los gabachos es de siempre, realmente es un complejo ya que España siempre fue codiciada por ellos y.....lo que no se tiene se critica.
Mejor clima, más sol por ello y por esto también mejores vinos, frutas.....por mucho que nos metan sus vinos....cuando a un fruto le da el sol, el sabor es otro, pero bueno.
Mejores entretenimientos, y bueno las tías....pufff pues ahora está plagada España de focas peludas peliazules pero una española guapa sin progretizar se merienda a una francesita bragassucias


----------



## Manteka (30 May 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ese cliché es uno de los falaciosos, mentirosos y estafadores. Hasta los gabachos sienten verguenza ajena que sea esa la imagen del frances medio...



Si, me imagino que los franceses de origen africano que protagonizaron los actos de justicia social durante la final de la Champions son mucho más representativos del francés promedio, que el de foto con 
Boina y camisa blanconegra


----------

